# Qld Xmas Swap



## DKS (17/8/11)

Date set. All welcome to stay.


I would like to encourage brewers to go in the swap and to brew a proven beer.

1. DKS - German lager.


And away we go......
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (17/8/11)

I would like to encourage brewers to go in the swap and to brew a proven beer.

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.

And away we go......
Daz


Food

I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie  

WooHoo, look out Kilcoy


----------



## Florian (17/8/11)

Good job, Daz!

I would like to encourage brewers to go in the swap and to brew a proven beer.

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess

And away we go......



*Food*

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie  
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later

WooHoo, look out Kilcoy

EDIT: Where the heck is Kilcoy???


----------



## DKS (17/8/11)

About 100km from Brisbane CBD. Up Bruce HWY and follow signs. Turn off near Caboolture approx 20km past Woodford. Would be about same distance form Toowoomba and Sunny Coast give or take a few Kms.
Daz


----------



## TidalPete (17/8/11)

Florian said:


> Good job, Daz!
> 
> I would like to encourage brewers to go in the swap and to brew a proven beer.
> 
> ...



What's the go food-wise for Saturday night Daz? Barby? Organise a take-away from somewhere?



> Date set.


What is the date mate?

TP


----------



## winkle (17/8/11)

TidalPete said:


> What's the go food-wise for Saturday night Daz? Barby? Organise a take-away from somewhere?
> 
> 
> TP




1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir


Food

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin


----------



## bradsbrew (17/8/11)

In the sub heading Pete. 3rd December
I for one am looking forward to being able to attend a swap, missed a few now.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (17/8/11)

Florian, here's a photo of the main street.

View attachment 47687


----------



## Florian (17/8/11)

Looks familiar, think I drove through it once before. No take away then I guess. 

At least there is a jail in case someone misbehaves


----------



## winkle (17/8/11)

Better start brassing up some deer Daz. :icon_cheers:

BYO camping chairs


----------



## bradsbrew (17/8/11)

winkle said:


> Better start assing up some deer Daz. :icon_cheers:



Fixed that for you Winkle


----------



## paxx (17/8/11)

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir


Food

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg


----------



## NickB (17/8/11)

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beer


Food

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food


----------



## Sully (17/8/11)

*ATTENDING & SWAPPING*

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beer


*FOOD*

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin




EDIT: to make it an official Qld Case Swap thread


----------



## Shed101 (17/8/11)

*ATTENDING & SWAPPING*

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted.


*FOOD*

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please.




EDIT: to make it an official Qld Case Swap thread


----------



## Batz (17/8/11)

> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
> ...


----------



## DKS (18/8/11)

winkle said:


> Better start brassing up some deer Daz. :icon_cheers:
> 
> BYO camping chairs




Burning off now around the district till end of August. Green pick shortly. Then cometh the bambie.

Should be able to grab tables and chairs from RSL.

Daz


----------



## winkle (18/8/11)

"wHo KilleD bAmbi"

View attachment 47712



*DAZ*


----------



## stillscottish (18/8/11)

I might have to give this one a miss, guys. The 3rd is Hannah's birthday and she may have other plans for me, or for my testicles if I decide to go h34r:


----------



## dougsbrew (18/8/11)

is there a cd player there for some of my favorite tunes?


----------



## bradsbrew (18/8/11)

winkle said:


> "wHo KilleD bAmbi"
> 
> View attachment 47712
> 
> ...


Wholly friggin' in the riggin' winkle. Are you suggesting we make it a punk theme..............in kilcoy?


----------



## Shed101 (18/8/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Wholly friggin' in the riggin' winkle. Are you suggesting we make it a punk theme..............in kilcoy?



careful ... the yowies don't like punk.

I think they like Baroque.


----------



## winkle (18/8/11)

Hell no!
Kilcoy is a mans country.

View attachment 47716


Pirates are the go, hey Master Bates?


----------



## stillscottish (18/8/11)

:blink: :blink:


----------



## winkle (20/8/11)

There's always someone who takes it too far  .


----------



## mccuaigm (20/8/11)

WTF!!! No boobs yet


----------



## winkle (24/8/11)

More boobies ........

View attachment 47813



Ahhh, it never gets old  .


----------



## bonj (24/8/11)

winkle said:


> More boobies ........
> 
> View attachment 47813
> 
> ...


Nor does this lovely pair of tits...


----------



## argon (24/8/11)

Epic rack


----------



## argon (24/8/11)

Would love to attend... but have my doubts I'll be allowed out with what will be a 4month old baby and 2 1/2 year old at home. I'll add my name to the swap list though and see what happens. 


ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Lager-Boy beer (providing I'm back in town)
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted.


FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please.
Batz - Something to eat and drink


----------



## stillscottish (24/8/11)

How about a quick Shag?


----------



## Snow (24/8/11)

I prefer a root :lol: 




Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (24/8/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9.
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Lager-Boy beer (providing I'm back in town)
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted.


FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please.
Batz - Something to eat and drink
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma


----------



## Sully (24/8/11)

Mind if I bring a couple of girls along

One Spitz and a couple Swallows


----------



## winkle (24/8/11)

You just knew that someone would pull out one of these, didn't you.
View attachment 47817


----------



## Sully (24/8/11)

Prefer a wet pussy


----------



## Sully (24/8/11)

Make sure everyone keeps their hairy balls tucked away too...


----------



## winkle (24/8/11)

Sully said:


> Prefer a wet pussy



View attachment 47821


----------



## Shed101 (24/8/11)

As long as InCider doesn't get his






out, we'll be ok.


----------



## DKS (24/8/11)

Oh deary me .Oh my.....ah never mind, continue. I dont know what to say about those jokes.
Daz


----------



## Sully (24/8/11)

Shed101 said:


> As long as InCider doesn't get his
> 
> 
> 
> ...






And keep his slug in his pants too...


----------



## Sully (24/8/11)

DKS said:


> Oh deary me .Oh my.....ah never mind, continue. I dont know what to say about those jokes.
> Daz


----------



## sav (24/8/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz - Lager-Boy beer (it's a summer drinking beer right?)
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted.


FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please.
Batz - A curry perhaps and a keg of some beery concoction. 
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma Sav - Japanese curry and Keg


----------



## Batz (25/8/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted.


FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma Sav - Japanese curry and Keg 





Seems I can't commit to this as yet, I'll have to wait until it gets somewhat closer to the date.

Batz


----------



## dougsbrew (25/8/11)

an ice cold treat that isnt beer. :wub:


----------



## sav (25/8/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11.
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please. 
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma 
Sav - Japanese curry


----------



## winkle (31/8/11)

stillscottish said:


> I might have to give this one a miss, guys. The 3rd is Hannah's birthday and she may have other plans for me, or for my testicles if I decide to go h34r:



What! No......

View attachment 47989
.

@ 2am?????

Unheard of :angry:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/8/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ (tentative) - TBA
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please. 
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma 
Sav - Japanese curry
_WALLACE_ - hopefully a keg of something, if not a couple of milk crates of tallies of something. Anyone for frozen homebrand hawiian pizzas  :lol: Food TBA


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/8/11)

and some record-breaking boobs aswell:


----------



## NickB (31/8/11)

When did you get the implant mate??


----------



## winkle (31/8/11)

NickB said:


> When did you get the implant mate??



_whispers -_ _(I think he dyes his hair too)_


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/8/11)

NickB said:


> When did you get the implant mate??






winkle said:


> _whispers -_ _(I think he dyes his hair too)_




You both noticed the hair and the mammaries, but no-one has complimented on the new gold necklace... :angry:


----------



## yardy (31/8/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> and some record-breaking boobs aswell:




shit Wallace, you look a right tit !


----------



## NickB (31/8/11)

Did anyone notice her name on the certificate - Maxi Mounds....!!!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/8/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
> ...


o


----------



## winkle (5/9/11)




----------



## DKS (5/9/11)

winkle said:


> View attachment 48105


Yeh, Ive seen him at the top pub on a Friday night. His Mrs in slut red lipstick with a cigerette is a shocker.  
Daz


----------



## dougsbrew (5/9/11)




----------



## winkle (5/9/11)

View attachment 48113


----------



## DKS (5/9/11)

winkle said:


> View attachment 48113


Thats my kind of xmas alright.( I wish)
Daz


----------



## winkle (7/9/11)

Ooops, almost strayed on topic there for a second.
View attachment 48157

There safely back on the usual track


----------



## NickB (7/9/11)

Daz, do you still need a stereo? I can bring my component system up if you like...

Cheers


----------



## DKS (7/9/11)

NickB said:


> Daz, do you still need a stereo? I can bring my component system up if you like...
> 
> Cheers



Mate, I dont know what a component system is but hell yeh we need something.Thanks.
Daz

( I spoze there's the Kranski sisters from Esk)


----------



## winkle (7/9/11)

DKS said:


> ( I spoze there's the Kranski sisters from Esk)



Is that the same as _"sausage sisters"_ ?


----------



## NickB (8/9/11)

V






No comparison really. Sisters WITH the Kransky win hands down


----------



## Batz (8/9/11)




----------



## chappo1970 (12/9/11)

Well Done DAZ! Good on ya for stepping up to the plate. Give us a holler if you need a hand as I know these things aren't the easiest to organise and any hand given is usually very appreciated. Chap Chap

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ (tentative) - TBA
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please. 
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma 
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge


----------



## DKS (12/9/11)

Onya chap. Glad to hear your up for it.

Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (12/9/11)

Hey Chap Chap you up for a road trip? I can drive up and back starting at my place. By the way the brew we made is nearly all gone.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (13/9/11)

Since it'll be hot I should bring along in a keg - in the form of Saison, BdG or a Grisette.
I'll even wear my bestest classy Hawaiian shirt.
View attachment 48273


----------



## winkle (13/9/11)

And to go back on topic
View attachment 48280


----------



## chappo1970 (13/9/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Chap Chap you up for a road trip? I can drive up and back starting at my place. By the way the brew we made is nearly all gone.
> 
> Cheers



Done DEAL Mr Brad "Road Trip" it is as long as it doesn't end up like the Hangover part 1 or 2 :icon_cheers: 

Looks like I am getting Sherman back Phew!

I will call soon to arrange mate.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (13/9/11)

Mind if I bring my new girl friend? And her two friends?


----------



## winkle (23/9/11)

View attachment 48509


----------



## dougsbrew (23/9/11)

chappo, will she be accompanied with a trampoline?


----------



## winkle (23/9/11)

Re-thought my contribution(s)
(I may have to wear a beret)



> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
> ...


----------



## DKS (25/9/11)

Tables,chairs, urn, Bain Marie, big BBQ, pedestool tables and stools etc all oganised.
Will need some muscles on the day to set up and to bring up extra fridge from down stairs. 
It will be hot, bring ya togs.
Daz
ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - Not sure now Maybe APA
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby!
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'super-saison' maybe with brett) or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ Definite - lager TBA
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie, baguettes and pate + a keg of Grisette d'Hogshead
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
_WALLACE_ - hopefully a keg of something, and a milk crate of mixed tallies (Mostly Financial-Crisis Lager & tweaked House Lager). Anyone for frozen homebrand hawiian pizzas laugh.gif Food TBA


----------



## Sully (25/9/11)

DKS said:


> bring ya togs.









Done

mind if I bring a couple of friends cause they like to swim..


----------



## manticle (25/9/11)

stillscottish said:


> How about a quick Shag?


----------



## DKS (25/9/11)

OMG.! OMG! I think Im gonna be sick.
I knew i should have just posted a picture of some nice tits and been done with it.
Daz
Edit Too quick to reply before download of second pic Thats more like it.


----------



## DKS (25/9/11)

Sure to be a couple of old shaggers there Manticle.
Daz


----------



## winkle (26/9/11)

Make sure you bring plenty of Butterfingers Nick, country folks can never get enough Evil Eddie  .
_(Maybe some Norwegian Death Metal for the older guys)_

Note: that was disgusting Sully - go to the naughty corner.


----------



## Batz (26/9/11)




----------



## NickB (26/9/11)

Will bring the entire Evil Eddie and Butterfingers anthology. Will have to haul the 12" Sub up as well, really get those windows shaking....


----------



## Sully (26/9/11)

winkle said:


> Note: that was disgusting Sully - go to the naughty corner.















Can I come out of the naughty corner now?


----------



## ShredMaster (26/9/11)

After reading this thread from the start, I want my innocence back!  

But really, I wish I was able to go, sounds like a really fun event! Good luck to you all!!

Cheers,
Shred.


----------



## Shed101 (26/9/11)

Anyone making a Bock ... it involves


----------



## Shed101 (26/9/11)




----------



## Shed101 (26/9/11)




----------



## winkle (26/9/11)

Geeze, you've got Chap Chap interested now  .


----------



## TidalPete (8/10/11)

> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
> ...



Just adding my Swap beer.
Early days yet but must say the list looks pretty thin ATM as does the total attendance?
This is the Qld Christmas Case pissup isn't it? :unsure: 

TP


----------



## winkle (8/10/11)

TidalPete said:


> Just adding my Swap beer.
> Early days yet but must say the list looks pretty thin ATM as does the total attendance?
> This is the Qld Christmas Case pissup isn't it? :unsure:
> 
> TP



Don't worry about the attendance Pete, there's a few that haven't put their names up yet, but we sure could use a few more in the swap!


----------



## Batz (8/10/11)

Well I better not disappoint anyone, I'll be there with a swap beer ! I don't know how but count me in.  :beer: :super: ATTENDING & SWAPPING


ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ (tentative) - TBA
12.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz- Beer 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please. 
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma 
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"


----------



## winkle (11/10/11)

Wow this thread has been in the doldrums.
Are you loading up the van and coming down from Gimpy Screwtop? Be good to catch up again, and you go in the swap I'll even invest in new bottle caps


----------



## Batz (11/10/11)

winkle said:


> Wow this thread has been in the doldrums.
> Are you loading up the van and coming down from Gimpy Screwtop? Be good to catch up again, and you go in the swap I'll even invest in new bottle caps




And I'll give you a lift


----------



## Shed101 (11/10/11)

Batz said:


> And I'll give you a lift



Pretty sure the word in Gimp-ee is that Screwtop's on the waggon...


----------



## ratchie (11/10/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ (tentative) - TBA
12.Ratchie beer (attending?)
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz- Beer 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)


----------



## winkle (12/10/11)

Shed101 said:


> Pretty sure the word in Gimp-ee is that Screwtop's on the waggon...




Really???  
We need to get Brucce on the case 2 check.


----------



## winkle (18/10/11)

I hope that someone weakens and organises the Bulk Buy before this happens <_< 
(I sure hope its not me :unsure: )

View attachment 49285


Still unsure which beer to bring - Mild?


----------



## bradsbrew (18/10/11)

winkle said:


> I hope that someone weakens and organises the Bulk Buy before this happens <_<
> (I sure hope its not me :unsure: )
> 
> View attachment 49285
> ...


I'll make an extract before i weaken.

I seen you blink.


----------



## DKS (18/10/11)

winkle said:


> I hope that someone weakens and organises the Bulk Buy before this happens <_<
> (I sure hope its not me :unsure: )
> 
> View attachment 49285
> ...


 A mild would be perfect Winkle. I just made one but detecting a little sharp sourness in it. May have to scoff it before it gets any worse.
Daz


----------



## scoundrel (20/10/11)

The silly season is upon us again, hopefully i can get the weekend of so i can attend.

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Sully (tentitive) - Choc choc Stout
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ (tentative) - TBA
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz- Beer 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Sully (tentitive) - Pretzels & Sausage & a Keg of sumptin
Shed - yes please. 
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma 
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy.


----------



## winkle (24/10/11)

I'll be brewing a series of big beers over the next week(s);

An Imperial Belgian Chocolate Wheat Stout 10%ABV
Tootin' Saison 9% ABV (a 'super saison' with rye)
and Hogshead d'Noel 9% ABV (a biere de Noel)

If one of them is anywhere near ready it'll be the swap beer, otherwise I'll be brewing another batch of Galactic Dark Matter (sort of a Black APA that was on tap at last swap) that can be bottled rather than kegged.
As usual time is getting away from me for brewing but at least the swap approaches  
Get onboard if you're not already, it should be a ripper.
_(let me know if you need a hand with anything Daz)_


----------



## Sully (24/10/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. 
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ (tentative) - TBA
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz- Beer 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please. 
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma 
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy




Well Im out :angry:  


Wife decides she is having combined birthday party that weekend for her and a friend.... FFS isnt a trip to the US enough? 

Oh well, I would have been pulling out of the swap part anyway, health and other things have put me so far behind now I haven't got the brewery operational and it's starting to really piss me off *** insert tantrum here***


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/10/11)

Is there any way I can get in on this thing?

Is there enough time if I brew something soon?

Can someone give details of what the deal is (Date, Location, what I need to bring etc)?

Would love to contribute something.


----------



## winkle (24/10/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Is there any way I can get in on this thing?
> 
> Is there enough time if I brew something soon?
> 
> ...



Yes you can.
There is often a few beers with "drink after **/**/**" (probably mine for example)
Qld Xmas Swap, Kilcoy, 3rd December
Daz will PM the address later on (after he's finished bomb-proofing his house)  


> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
> ...


----------



## bradsbrew (24/10/11)

And it's great fun! We all put on our smoking jackets and play pick the IBU's, the eeerrmm "winner" gets to share Inciders swag.


----------



## winkle (24/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> And it's great fun! We all put on our smoking jackets and play pick the IBU's, the eeerrmm "winner" gets to share Inciders swag.



And snake


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/10/11)

So is it an overnight deal? 

Can I pitch a a tent (there you go winkle, have some fun with it)?


----------



## Rowy (24/10/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> So is it an overnight deal?
> 
> Can I pitch a a tent (there you go winkle, have some fun with it)?




I used to every morning. Now its just a forgotten dream.............


----------



## winkle (24/10/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> So is it an overnight deal?
> 
> Can I pitch a a tent (there you go winkle, have some fun with it)?



Most will overnite, tent or swag, bring your swimmers (pool) and prepare for a big session of beer ,bullshite3 and Bambi (maybe)
Bagpipes??????


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/10/11)

Better check with the handbrake...

Will let you know.


----------



## winkle (25/10/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Better check with the handbrake...
> 
> Will let you know.



Here's a blast from the past.




_Note: the years have wearied them + the bar probably won't be as flash_


----------



## BeerBureau (25/10/11)

Sully said:


> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
> ...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (25/10/11)

Guys I'm guessing this is how this works.....

If not, let me know

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. 
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ (tentative) - TBA
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Some sort of IPA
15.
16.
17. Batz- Beer 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please. 
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma 
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
King Brown Brewing - Cauliflower Bake



A Couple of questions though:

1. will there be an oven for me to heat up the bake?
2. Will there be keg dispensing facilities or should I bring a portable solution?

cheers boys, cant wait!!!


----------



## NickB (25/10/11)

Dan - Usually a stand-alone keg setup is recommended, although you may be able to tap off someone else's gas if needed. Most of us only have basic setups, buckets and ice etc. Would have to check with Daz re: oven facilities etc. I'll likely do my Stout Chilli Con Carne again, stand alone in a slow cooker.

Joey - add your name and beer to the list posted, and if you're bringing food and a keg etc, add that toward the bottom. Camping gear/swags recommended. Usually bring a glass as well, maybe a stool/chair depending on what Daz has available. Neurofen and Berocca also recommended for the next morning.... 


Cheers


----------



## winkle (25/10/11)

Swap beers are the same number of bottles as people in the swap, you get one of your own back (it makes it easy for the organiser). Put the swap number on the lid somehow. Use PET bottles, lables if you feel like it. Add a 'drink-after **/**/** comment' if needed to the swap beer list.
Tasall.
I may have to copy Campbells bucket and stick set-up since the unfortunate demise of the dalek on the brewday evening  .


----------



## NickB (25/10/11)

WHAT???!?!?!? The Dalek has been Exterminated???? How'd that happen???


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (25/10/11)

Any chance I can bottle in glass with labels (pints)?

I like to make it look professional, even if the beer isnt.....


----------



## winkle (25/10/11)

NickB said:


> WHAT???!?!?!? The Dalek has been Exterminated???? How'd that happen???



errr, pissed- let go when chucking the water out 

We usually specify PET to avoid a repeat of flying shrapnel at a previous swap h34r:
(I believe Sqyres dog wore a bottle cap up the date_ or was that Incider_)


----------



## DKS (25/10/11)

NickB said:


> Usually a stand-alone keg setup is recommended, although you may be able to tap off someone else's gas if needed. Most of us only have basic setups, buckets and ice etc. Would have to check with Daz re: oven facilities etc. I'll likely do my Stout Chilli Con Carne again, stand alone in a slow cooker.
> 
> Joey - add your name and beer to the list posted, and if you're bringing food and a keg etc, add that toward the bottom. Camping gear/swags recommended. Usually bring a glass as well, maybe a stool/chair depending on what Daz has available. Neurofen and Berocca also recommended for the next morning....
> 
> ...


 From above posts.

All welcome KBB & Joey. The back yard isnt very level but ( you wont care anyway) there will be plenty of room inside and out.

Only seen one snake skin so far this year. One eyed pythons can stay in their tents please.

Yes please bring a glass I have a few spares but probably couldnt cover everyone.There will be losses.

Yeh there's an oven and two micros to reheat. Ive organised the bain marie, the one we had at winkles, plus Ill take a rice cooker. Urn on loan from RSL for breakie coffee also tables and chairs,pedestool tables and stools, BBQ etc . 

I have Co2, just refilled + some extinguishers and some spare connects and line, may need some splitters though. 
Thought of half filling one of those five foot gal tool boxes with ice slurry to bank a few kegs. Oh! bronko taps or gun, may need to bring one or two of those.

I may need help to set up a few things depending on whats wanted upstairs and down stairs ie fridges tables etc but many hands itll only take 10mins.

Probably best to park around the back. 

RULE NO ONE. No Drink Driving. One cop in town. He will know exactly whats happening and he WILL get you. Be warned!. He has nothing else to do. 

Ill list anything else when it comes to mind if I cant organise it myself.
Daz


----------



## NickB (25/10/11)

Let us know kick-off time Daz, I will endeavour to get there a little early to help with setup duties.... What's the Ice situation like on a Sat? I assume the BP servo is open? Will bring the stereo. Looks like we might be off overseas for a couple of weeks in early December, trying to avoid that weekend... SWMBO may have other ideas...... :wacko:


----------



## DKS (25/10/11)

NickB said:


> Let us know kick-off time Daz, I will endeavour to get there a little early to help with setup duties.... What's the Ice situation like on a Sat? I assume the BP servo is open? Will bring the stereo. Looks like we might be off overseas for a couple of weeks in early December, trying to avoid that weekend... SWMBO may have other ideas...... :wacko:



She wouldnt dare would she?

I dunno nick. Whats usual ? 2-3 pm, doesnt matter really. Ill probably sneek a snooze in around lunch time.Im an early riser and I can see quite a work load Friday night and Saturday morning for me.(after thursday at the cricket an all) If anyone wants to get there earlier thats quite alright too, theres no "her whats cranky" there to rouse.

Ill arange some ice nick, either remove stc- from chesty and feeze myself or T-up the local butcher to supply.
Daz


----------



## banora brewer (25/10/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA 
6. Banora Brewer TBA
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Snow (tentative... depending on flood reconstruction) - IPA
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ (tentative) - TBA
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz- Beer 
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please. 
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma 
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Breaky related stuff


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/11)

Hey Daz I have the big esky I took to Chappos, I think it holds 6 kegs maybe five, do you want me to bring it.

Hey Nick you better not miss it, my chickens are getting horny and will need a place to sleep.

Where's gayboy is he coming? Might have to interupt one of his food eating facebooks and get on his back...............................well so to speak aaaahum.


----------



## banora brewer (25/10/11)

I will be driving up from Banora Point if anyone needs a lift!!!


----------



## DKS (25/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Daz I have the big esky I took to Chappos, I think it holds 6 kegs maybe five, do you want me to bring it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes thanks Brad That may be handy. Let me know if you dont have room in your car\ute I could pick it up beforhand.

Hes coming alright, hes just holding out I bet. It wouldnt supprise me if he and shed are up to something of a deviot nature. Maybe having T-shirts made or stripper blokes or a plan more cunning than a wessel. 
It wouldnt be the same without a cider.
Daz


----------



## dougsbrew (25/10/11)

just thought i might be straying a little off topic a little


----------



## Snow (25/10/11)

Guys,

due to a hectic schedule this year, I haven't had a chance to rebuild the brewery, so will be unable to enter a swap beer. My sincere apologies. I still plan to come to the event and will be bringing beer and food.

Cheers - Snow.

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer TBA
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. 
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ (tentative) - TBA
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz- Beer
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Breaky related stuff


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/11)

Snow said:


> Guys,
> 
> due to a hectic schedule this year, I haven't had a chance to rebuild the brewery, so will be unable to enter a swap beer. My sincere apologies. I still plan to come to the event and will be bringing beer and food.



Will be good to catch up for a beer Snow, we may need a dart board.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (25/10/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer TBA
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. 
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14.
15.
16.
17. Batz- Beer
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Breaky related stuff
_wallace_ - Nuts, cheese, pickled onions, crackers (wanky platter thingos) and a keg of something american. If not, 2 milk crates of something american.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/10/11)

Hey guys, noticed I wasn't included in the last few so thought I would refresh:

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Best Bitter.
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer TBA
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. 
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Beer
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Breaky related stuff
_wallace_ - Nuts, cheese, pickled onions, crackers (wanky platter thingos) and a keg of something american. If not, 2 milk crates of something american


----------



## BeerBureau (26/10/11)

Here's a quick logo I dodgy-ed up for the event, just to show my thanks and appreciation to everyone for letting me come along.






Let the brewing shinanigans commence!


----------



## TidalPete (26/10/11)

Editor Beer Bureau said:


> Here's a quick logo I dodgy-ed up for the event, just to show my thanks and appreciation to everyone for letting me come along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not too bad at all EBB. :icon_cheers: 
A computer-literate bloke like you is going to be very popular.
See you there.  

TP


----------



## Snow (26/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Will be good to catch up for a beer Snow, we may need a dart board.


LOL! Are you sure? Last time I came pretty close to putting a dart in the back of your head in my inebriated state!  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Parks (26/10/11)

Hmmm... May have to convince the missus I need the night off to come...

Looks like some good shenanigans...


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/11)

Snow said:


> LOL! Are you sure? Last time I came pretty close to putting a dart in the back of your head in my inebriated state!
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Bah I wouldn't of felt or remembered it any way. Although I do remember Sean trying to poke his dart in the back of my head.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/11)

Good to see this shindig gathering some momentum now. We just need to get the dIpswich crew to kilcoy.


----------



## winkle (26/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Good to see this shindig gathering some momentum now. We just need to get the dIpswich crew to kilcoy.



Just tell them it's at "North Ipswich" h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/11)

It will be good to see Jayncath again too.


----------



## winkle (26/10/11)

It's his best side 


ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and caps wink.gif
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer TBA
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8.
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Something BIG
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Beer
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and caps  
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer TBA
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. 
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Saison Noir
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Beer
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Breaky related stuff
_wallace_ - Nuts, cheese, pickled onions, crackers (wanky platter thingos) and a keg of something american. If not, 2 milk crates of something american 

Just updated my swap beer


----------



## winkle (27/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and *CAPS*
> ...



Edit: just fixed it Brad


----------



## Parks (28/10/11)

Alright, hopefully this is a more = merrier event, I would like to participate perrrtty please 


ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS 
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer TBA
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Sumfing Big
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Beer
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Breaky related stuff
_wallace_ - Nuts, cheese, pickled onions, crackers (wanky platter thingos) and a keg of something american. If not, 2 milk crates of something american 
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something


----------



## winkle (28/10/11)

Parks said:


> Alright, hopefully this is a more = merrier event, I would like to participate perrrtty please
> 
> 
> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> ...



Welcome aboard Parks.


Hey Daz,
I've managed to book some strippers
View attachment 49553

Pretty easy on the eye hey!


----------



## DKS (31/10/11)

winkle said:


> Welcome aboard Parks.
> 
> 
> Hey Daz,
> ...




Ah-har! I was thinking the we havent seen any good lookers for a few posts.
Such things are banned in this house and you dont want the kids looking at that sort of thing.Theyre naked for petes sake!
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (31/10/11)

DKS said:


> Ah-har! I was thinking the we havent seen any good lookers for a few posts.
> Such things are banned in this house and you dont want the kids looking at that sort of thing.*Theyre naked for petes sake!
> *Daz



I hope its not just for Pete :angry:


----------



## DKS (31/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I hope its not just for Pete :angry:



Oh! dont go there. Please! 
He's weird. He likes groups of young atractive blonde lesbians. How old school.
daz


----------



## bradsbrew (31/10/11)

winkle said:


> Welcome aboard Parks.
> 
> 
> Hey Daz,
> ...



I think that sheep on the right is trying to find where Chappo's been too.


----------



## NickB (31/10/11)

winkle said:


> Welcome aboard Parks.
> 
> 
> Hey Daz,
> ...




Oooohhh, that's given me a half-baa....


----------



## stillscottish (31/10/11)

If I can make it I'll bring some coffee.


----------



## banora brewer (1/11/11)

Alright, hopefully this is a more = merrier event, I would like to participate perrrtty please 


ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS 
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer - Trans-Tasman Pale Ale
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Sumfing Big
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Beer
18. Shed101 - The finest beer you've never tasted. ( In a Keg)

ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Something yummy but not.."you know what"
Scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Bacon, Sausages, Baked Beans
_wallace_ - Nuts, cheese, pickled onions, crackers (wanky platter thingos) and a keg of something american. If not, 2 milk crates of something american 
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something

Updating my case swap


----------



## NickB (1/11/11)

Yep, definitely more-the-merrier. And let's face it, InCider and his Gimp will need someone new to defile this year......







h34r:


----------



## Shed101 (1/11/11)

Seeing as I haven't even brewed for myself since August and the outlook is bleak, it's not looking good gentleman.

Better than withdrawing at the last minute though eh?  

Even attendance is looking hazy right now, too, though I live in hope.




ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS 
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer - Trans-Tasman Pale Ale
7. Argon (tentitive) - probably something Belgian and Blond
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Sumfing Big
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Something lager to suit the warm weather.


ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib
2. Shed101 ... outside chance 

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Vidaloo curry, papadams and rice. Plastic plates, plastic forks etc for eating the stuff. And a Batz mongrel party keg.
scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Bacon, Sausages, Baked Beans
_wallace_ - Nuts, cheese, pickled onions, crackers (wanky platter thingos) and a keg of something american. If not, 2 milk crates of something american 
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something


----------



## DKS (2/11/11)

C'mon shed. You can do it! .. and what about all those other Sunny Coasters? Dont you like beer or something?
Daz


----------



## winkle (2/11/11)

My swap beer will be a Imperial Belgian Chocolat Wheat Stout, unless something bad happens in the next week.
Should work out at about 8.5% so its not that big (who'd a thought you'd get a stuck sparge with one of them hey Campbell :blink: )
I will also bring a keg of Grisette (4.5%) if it has conditioned up by then.


Otherwise a Fanny Green ESB is reserve
View attachment 49738

- won't get a Mild done in time unfortunately.

Not too long to go now, looking forward to it Daz.


----------



## Parks (3/11/11)

Well guys, I hope you like your robust porters super chocolatey!

-- When I entered my last one into the BABBs mini-comp they said to add more body. I mashed the first version about 63ish (accident) and this one about 68. 4 points difference in FG and BOOM really sweet. I actually prefer the first one as it was easier to drink 5 or 6 schooners :chug: 

So.... there you go 

If anyone thinks they need to quality control it, please let me know - I have 2 kegs


----------



## DKS (4/11/11)

Parks said:


> Well guys, I hope you like your robust porters super chocolatey!
> 
> -- When I entered my last one into the BABBs mini-comp they said to add more body. I mashed the first version about 63ish (accident) and this one about 68. 4 points difference in FG and BOOM really sweet. I actually prefer the first one as it was easier to drink 5 or 6 schooners :chug:
> 
> ...


We all love robust porters Parks. 
Great to see you up for this. Bring it on mate. 
One of the best things about a turn out like this is if you have your fill of a particular brew there is plenty more to try and you can revisit later.
Sharing the brew love is what its all about. The Hokey Pokey is a lie. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (4/11/11)

DKS said:


> We all love robust porters Parks.
> Great to see you up for this. Bring it on mate.
> One of the best things about a turn out like this is if you have your fill of a particular brew there is plenty more to try and you can revisit later.
> Sharing the brew love is what its all about. The Hokey Pokey is a lie. :icon_cheers:
> Daz



Hey I dont like dark beers. B) I'll be bringing a keg of this for Pete to have a taste of http://www.stoutisthebeerofchoice.co.uk 


Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (4/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey I dont like dark beers. B) I'll be bringing a keg of this for Pete to have a taste of http://www.stoutisthebeerofchoice.co.uk
> Cheers



Link's not working for me Bradley. Young's Double Chocolate Stout clone I hope? :super: 

Hey Daz,
Is your pool salt water or chlorine?

TP


----------



## bradsbrew (4/11/11)

TidalPete said:


> Link's not working for me Bradley. Young's Double Chocolate Stout clone I hope? :super:
> 
> Hey Daz,
> Is your pool salt water or chlorine?
> ...



Try this one Pete Here

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (4/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Try this one Pete Here
> 
> Cheers



Bit light for a stoutie Brad.  OH shit it's InCider!

TP


----------



## dougsbrew (4/11/11)

onto ya bradsbrew, clicked properties on that link....


----------



## bradsbrew (4/11/11)

dougsbrew said:


> onto ya bradsbrew, clicked properties on that link....




Sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhh don't let out the properties check secret out.


----------



## Batz (4/11/11)

Where the hell is inCider? He should have his name on the list, if he's not going then neither is Pete.

Screwy
AndrewQld
Qld Kev
Yardy
and the rest


come on guys 


Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (4/11/11)

Batz said:


> Where the hell is inCider? He should have his name on the list, if he's not going then neither is Pete.
> 
> Screwy
> AndrewQld
> ...



Here here, lets bombard his facebook

Cheers


----------



## argon (8/11/11)

Looks seriously unlikely that i'll be attending... i can still swap though, if you'll take my shitty beer. I can take my swaps to the November BABBs on the 24th if someone is willing to take em up for the meet.

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS 
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer - Trans-Tasman Pale Ale
7. Argon (not attending only swapping  ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Sumfing Big
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Something lager to suit the warm weather.


ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib
2. Shed101 ... outside chance 

SWAPPING ONLY
7. Argon

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Vidaloo curry, papadams and rice. Plastic plates, plastic forks etc for eating the stuff. And a Batz mongrel party keg.
scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Bacon, Sausages, Baked Beans
_wallace_ - Nuts, cheese, pickled onions, crackers (wanky platter thingos) and a keg of something american. If not, 2 milk crates of something american 
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something


----------



## winkle (8/11/11)

argon said:


> Looks seriously unlikely that i'll be attending... i can still swap though, if you'll take my shitty beer. I can take my swaps to the November BABBs on the 24th if someone is willing to take em up for the meet.
> 
> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> ...



I could probably do that mate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (8/11/11)

winkle said:


> I could probably do that mate. :icon_cheers:


thanks mate... still an outside chance for attendance... but best to hand off the beer prior rather than just not turning up.


----------



## DKS (8/11/11)

Hey Daz,
Is your pool salt water or chlorine?

TP
[/quote]

Missed this one Pete,
Pool is salt mate. Shouldn't damage your complection too much if you're worried about what the young chicky babes might say.  

I have that tumble dryer motor for you too if you still want it.
Daz


----------



## winkle (8/11/11)

I might give my beer a couple more days to drop a few more points, only works out at 7.7% now which is a bit on the light side for what it is B) . 
Just the sort of easy drinking beer needed for summer


----------



## dougsbrew (8/11/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS 
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer - Trans-Tasman Pale Ale
7. Argon (not attending only swapping  ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9. Sav - A Keg.. Maybe a Black IPA
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Sumfing Big
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Something lager to suit the warm weather.


ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib
2. Shed101 ... outside chance 
3. Dougsbrew - drinkingeveryoneelsesboozeandbringingsomethinginflatable.

SWAPPING ONLY
7. Argon

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Shed - yes please.
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Chappo - Something I found under the beer fridge
Batz. Vidaloo curry, papadams and rice. Plastic plates, plastic forks etc for eating the stuff. And a Batz mongrel party keg.
scoundrelrogue - something conspicuously fishy
Banora Brewer - Bacon, Sausages, Baked Beans
_wallace_ - Nuts, cheese, pickled onions, crackers (wanky platter thingos) and a keg of something american. If not, 2 milk crates of something american 
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something 

I'm attending, and you have a pool, do i have to bring my own swimmers?


----------



## DKS (8/11/11)

dougsbrew said:


> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
> ...



OMG. They arn't from Kilcoy thats for sure but surely welcome.
Daz


----------



## TidalPete (8/11/11)

DKS said:


> Hey Daz,
> Is your pool salt water or chlorine?
> 
> TP
> ...



Saltwater pool Daz! 
Some unnamed brewers have been known to piss in their host's pool after a few hours on the turps.  
Much safer to blow bubbles underwater if it's chlorine mate. :lol: 
PM'ing you ASAP

TP


----------



## winkle (9/11/11)

TidalPete said:


> Saltwater pool Daz!
> Some unnamed brewers have been known to piss in their host's pool after a few hours on the turps.
> Much safer to blow bubbles underwater if it's chlorine mate. :lol:
> PM'ing you ASAP
> ...



Something like this Pete
View attachment 49950

(not as attractive though)


----------



## Parks (9/11/11)

TidalPete said:


> Much safer to blow bubbles underwater if it's chlorine mate. :lol:


You should note that saltwater pools are still chlorinated - salt chlorinated.

That delightful lady blowing bubbles will be safe, although she may find a stray sausage in the pool... h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (9/11/11)

Parks said:


> You should note that saltwater pools are still chlorinated - salt chlorinated.


 


Never knew that Parks.  
No chlorine in my saltwater pool though.  

TP


----------



## Parks (9/11/11)

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 49952
> 
> No chlorine in my saltwater pool though.
> 
> TP



Plenty of pee though 

And I'm pretty sure DKS' pool won't be one of those :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (10/11/11)

Currently cleaning & sanitising bottles  , sux.

I might just bulk prime this batch with a light crystal syrup :unsure:


----------



## NickB (10/11/11)

Guess I'll be brewing my swap beer this weekend! Haven't had the time or the grain lately! Pick up BB on Sat AM, brew Sat, fermenting all week and done hopefully by next sat or sun.... Then keg, carbonate and bottle. Thinking V2 of Sex Panther, but that will need a few weeks conditioning in the bottle....

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (10/11/11)

Well mine will be bottle conditioned, this time anyway. It'll presumably be ready by the 15th of Dec although it should be carbed up by the swap :unsure: , just...

Edit: use by date, 21:35:21 on 12 Nov 2021


----------



## winkle (11/11/11)

I might try and stretch the budget and get a couple of havanas to go with the heavier beers after dinner this year.
We may as well act civilized...

View attachment 49998



Edit: lost the ability to spell watching that gif <_<
Edit Edit - Nicks' mo should be about that size by now, he's been growing it for years now....


----------



## sav (14/11/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS 
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer - Trans-Tasman Pale Ale
7. Argon (not attending only swapping  ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9. 
10. Winkle - Galactic Dark Matter or Sumfing Big
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Something lager to suit the warm weather.


ATTENDING ONLY (Possibly drinking everyone else's beer)

1. Chappo - Brand new beer stein and bib
2. Shed101 ... outside chance 
3 SAV ..Keg




Wont be swapping guys sorry but I will be there with a keg and some food.


----------



## winkle (14/11/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer - Trans-Tasman Pale Ale
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Something lager to suit the warm weather.


----------



## DKS (14/11/11)

winkle said:


> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German faux lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
> ...



That sounds interesting Winkle. Ide like to try that. 

11/11 always reminds me of the day Ned Kelly choked. May be a little off but there you go.( Gough copped it that day as well)

My swap didnt quite live up to standard so I did a quick faux version. Sorry guys, Ill taste it before swap if its not up to scratch I will pull out of swap or replace with another beer.


I'll PM address etc soon. Phone and net going back on today so they tell me. 
Not long now!
Daz


----------



## daemon (14/11/11)

I may possibly be attending, but can't confirm just yet. I have no idea how the last few months have evaporated and especially free weekends! Still trying to juggle everything about as I'd love to catch up and have a few beers.

The only question I have (being Kilcoy) is it a 

type gig or a 
gig?

 :beer:


----------



## winkle (15/11/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German faux lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer - Trans-Tasman Pale Ale
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - best by 20 Dec 11
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Something lager to suit the warm weather.

My beer will need at least a month to condition and smooth out a bit of bitterness, so give it until the 20th Dec. Will definately be brewing it again - next time without the channelling during mash recirculation, and the stuck sparge, and the resulting crap efficiency <_< . Surprising good despite all that.


----------



## NickB (15/11/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German faux lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer - Trans-Tasman Pale Ale
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - best by 20 Dec 11
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBUs)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Something lager to suit the warm weather.


Mine will begin fermenting tonight... Hopefully will be ready to bottle swap week, and will need at least a month if not more to smooth out....

Cheers!


----------



## TidalPete (15/11/11)

NickB said:


> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German faux lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
> ...



Never do today what you can do tomorrow!  
My VMP has been ready to drink for 6 weeks now. h34r:
18 sleeps to go!  

TP


----------



## Batz (15/11/11)

> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German faux lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
> ...




Sorry dudes my work went over by two weeks and now I'm off to South Aussie (in Broken Hill tonight). I'm not going to be back in time for the swap  Sorry I can't make it this time Daz. You guys have a good one hey.

Batz

Pissed off as


----------



## NickB (15/11/11)

Shit Batz, shame. Will text you goat pictures from the night as a consolation 

Cheers!


----------



## Batz (15/11/11)

NickB said:


> Shit Batz, shame. Will text you goat pictures from the night as a consolation
> 
> Cheers!




Thanks Nick, perhaps we'll catch up Lager Boy night.


----------



## winkle (15/11/11)

We'll get Baa-Bra mailed up to Kin Kin in advance for that event, as per tradition mate :beer:


----------



## NickB (15/11/11)

Batz said:


> Thanks Nick, perhaps we'll catch up Lager Boy night.



Sounds good, hopefully I'll get a leave pass 

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (18/11/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German faux lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. Banora Brewer - Trans-Tasman Pale Ale
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - best by 20 Dec 11
11. 
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBUs)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. Batz- Something lager to suit the warm weather.


I'm out!  work load way too high for me to be having time off on a weekend.......... Still keen to swap though. Any objections to a non-attendee swapping???


----------



## winkle (18/11/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> ATTENDING & SWAPPING
> 
> 1. DKS - German faux lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
> ...



Not at all mate.


----------



## banora brewer (20/11/11)

ATTENDING & SWAPPING

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. 
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Beer
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17. .

Sorry guys, I will have to miss out on this one, need to help friends move house. Have fun!!!


----------



## NickB (20/11/11)

Here we go.....






This is the current list (someone added Batz back in...)

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - TBA
6. 
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale (swapping only)
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.


----------



## DKS (20/11/11)

NickB said:


> Here we go.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a piss pour effort QLD!

Could we get a confirmed attendance list by say next Sunday night?
Daz


----------



## TidalPete (20/11/11)

The organiser of this Qld Christmas Case has generously put up his hand to do this when there were no other takers. 
Too bad you buggers can't be bothered turning up. You all know who you are! <_< 
Not long now mate!  

TP


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/11)

Looks like its going to the usual offenders again.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (21/11/11)

Wish I could guys , but just too much on this year  

Have a great time...

cheers 

OBB


----------



## winkle (21/11/11)

TidalPete said:


> The organiser of this Qld Christmas Case has generously put up his hand to do this when there were no other takers.
> Too bad you buggers can't be bothered turning up. You all know who you are! <_<
> Not long now mate!
> 
> TP



Oh well quality, not quantity :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (21/11/11)




----------



## paxx (22/11/11)

Just updating my swap beer gents 

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo 
6.
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale (swapping only)
12. Scoundrelrogue (tentative) - Blue Monday Cider or dirty business Saison.
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.


----------



## argon (23/11/11)

So i'll be bottling up my swap tonight or tomorrow.

They'll be in new PET's marked as mine.

How many should i CPBF from the keg then? just do the whole lot? 19L into 720 PETs = about 26 bottles, but only 13 swappers.


----------



## winkle (23/11/11)

argon said:


> So i'll be bottling up my swap tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> They'll be in new PET's marked as mine.
> 
> How many should i CPBF from the keg then? just do the whole lot? 19L into 720 PETs = about 26 bottles, but only 13 swappers.



That's it, you only need the 13 - leave the rest in the keg if you are as lazy as me.

Edit: still want me to pick up at BABBs?


----------



## argon (23/11/11)

Cheers mate 13 it is.

Yep, but not entirely sure I can make it. Assuming you are anyway? Will let you know, thanks.


----------



## winkle (23/11/11)

Hey Daz, wots the addy? I'll bring some pickled eggs with me for an egg eating comp.


View attachment 50349


Hmmm, may have to disqualify Pete :unsure:


----------



## DKS (24/11/11)

Address sent guys. 
If Ive missed you let me know.
I will double check after Sunday night, if we can get that attendance list done.
Daz


----------



## winkle (25/11/11)

Looks like the locals are taking no risks in case chilli con carne, pickled eggs and kimchi react badly with litres of beer.

View attachment 50404


----------



## NickB (25/11/11)

No PM for me Daz.....


Cheers


----------



## argon (25/11/11)

NickB said:


> No PM for me Daz.....
> 
> 
> Cheers


me either... i think there's a message in that.

Still not 100% on attendance... but if there is a will there is a way


----------



## winkle (25/11/11)

argon said:


> me either... i think there's a message in that.
> 
> Still not 100% on attendance... but if there is a will there is a way



*YOU CAN DO IT!*

View attachment 50405


Pm-less also Daz


----------



## TidalPete (25/11/11)

winkle said:


> Pm-less also Daz



+1 or is that -1?  

TP


----------



## DKS (25/11/11)

Mmmmm......
Computers hate me. I'll try again.
Daz


----------



## TidalPete (25/11/11)

DKS said:


> Mmmmm......
> Computers hate me. I'll try again.
> Daz



Cheers Daz! :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## winkle (25/11/11)

Rodger frog :icon_cheers:

Edit: You can barely see the pool Daz.


----------



## NickB (25/11/11)

Yup, arrived.

Cheers!


----------



## bradsbrew (25/11/11)

Not long now.


----------



## winkle (25/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Not long now.


I've started drinking red cordial to get ready B)


----------



## sav (25/11/11)

Got the PM, let me know what to bring on the food if you still want curry or prawns or spmething else.

cheers sav


----------



## TidalPete (25/11/11)

sav said:


> Got the PM, let me know what to bring on the food if you still want curry or prawns or spmething else.
> 
> cheers sav



We'll take the prawns thanks sav. :icon_drool2:  

TP

Edit --- You ARE shelling them first aren't you? :blink:


----------



## scoundrel (26/11/11)

Just updating my swap beer gents 

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo 
6.
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout
11. _WALLACE_ - Strong German Ale or American Ale (swapping only)
12. 
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.

Sorry guys im out. xmas season is in full swing. can take any time off at the moment, ill see youse at xmas in july.

cheers scoundrel.


----------



## winkle (27/11/11)

GravityGuru are you coming to this?
I'll give you a lift even though its way out of my way and we can have some VB at Sundowner :icon_drunk: .
Edit: we can just put the beers on your account there can't we?


----------



## NickB (27/11/11)

If anyone is needing a lift I'll be heading from Murarrie up via the Gateway and Bruce, and into Kilcoy...

Anyone nearby or on the Northside who needs a lift up and back, I should be leaving around 9-9:30am to give Daz a hand before the majority rock up...

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/11/11)

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo 
6.
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout
11. 
12. 
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.



Not even swapping now guys, sorry. beer wont even be ready to cc come thursday  I will make an effort to come to a xmas in july swap though.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (27/11/11)

Wow, dismal turnout guys  11 beers is piss poor.

All you who aren't coming suck badly, I hope you all know that....


h34r:


----------



## Batz (27/11/11)

NickB said:


> Wow, dismal turnout guys  11 beers is piss poor.
> 
> All you who aren't coming suck badly, I hope you all know that....
> 
> ...




My apologies Nick and others, I'm still in Adelaide and I won't be leaving before this swap gets underway. If I could have been there I most surely would have, and arrived with bells on (and a party keg under my arm).

It's sad to see the Queensland Brewerhood slowly dissolving like this, I hope the July Swap has a better turn out.

All you guys have a great time, those of you who are left are top blokes so I'm sure you should be able to kick up some hell in Kilcoy :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## mccuaigm (27/11/11)

Am pretty bumbed about this one. Never put my hand up to attend, as I knew I couldn't make the date. Still can't & a bit like Batz, travel for work has been a real intrusion to brewing here.

I could possibly get some swappy beer together if needed to make numbers, will be off a keg if I do though, so no guarantee of carby goodness etc.

Sorry I can't make this one, was really hopin to get to Daz's joint & catch up.

Have a great one guys.

Cheers
Goldy


----------



## Shed101 (27/11/11)

I have to downgrade myself from swap dropout to complete and utter total dropout. 

Annoyed by this, but I have to go to Emerald for four days for work.







Then make it up to the family when I get home. Tried to squeeze a "how bout a trip to Kilcoy on Saturday ... I'll even let you drive honey?", but suffice to say it didn't work.

I know you guys make some shit-hot beers and I wish I was there to try them. Think of me stuck in Emerald with 150 Lashes being the nearest i've yet found to craft beer in the whole town


----------



## winkle (27/11/11)

With all the bail-outs, we'd better check out the food situation.
Hopefully this list is current.

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Banora Brewer - Bacon, Sausages, Baked Beans
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something


----------



## NickB (27/11/11)

Pretty sure Banora Brewer is out as well Perry.

I'll either do a Chilli Con Carn again, or something similar. Bringing the slow cooker to keep it all warm as well. What about a loaf of Stout Rye Sourdough? Will definitely bring a jar of home-made onion relish...

Oh, and of course a keg. Will be debuting my new party keg setup. Black and shiny.... Hopefully it works OK. Giving it a proper test overnight tonight and tomorrow....

Cheers


----------



## Florian (27/11/11)

Haven't 100% decided on the food yet either, might not get time to do the jerky thing, but the wife mentioned something along he lines of spaghetti bolognese. 
Will sort it out over the next days and make sure I won't come empty handed. 

Will update my swap beer at one point as well, still waiting how my german Hefeweizen turns out, otherwise it will be the schwarzbier I had at BABBs or a Pils if corn free. 
Good thing with the swap numbers so low is there are more beers to choose from. Not that I would encourage anyone else dropping out now though...


----------



## winkle (27/11/11)

NickB said:


> Pretty sure Banora Brewer is out as well Perry.
> 
> I'll either do a Chilli Con Carn again, or something similar. Bringing the slow cooker to keep it all warm as well. What about a loaf of Stout Rye Sourdough? Will definitely bring a jar of home-made onion relish...
> 
> ...


Bugger.
We'll have to sort out breaky then.

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin, eggs 4 breaky
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something


----------



## NickB (27/11/11)

OK, I'll do the Bacon, Sausages and Eggs instead of the Chilli (really don't have time to be honest) and I'll still do the Bread for Sat night. I'll grab a couple of loaves of white for brekky as well.

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (27/11/11)

Currently waiting for final final numbers attending to fine-tune my evening & brekky contributions.
Qld Brewerhood! Wot Qld Brewerhood???? <_< 

TP


----------



## NickB (27/11/11)

FOOD

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of sumthin, eggs 4 breaky
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Bacon, Eggs (Do I need these Perry, or will you have enough???), Sausages, Bread + Keg
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something


----------



## winkle (27/11/11)

NickB said:


> FOOD
> 
> Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
> Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
> ...



If you get them I'll bring coffee and whatever else we identify as required.


----------



## NickB (27/11/11)

OK, sounds like a plan! 2 doz should be heaps?


----------



## bonj (27/11/11)

Tell you what, I'd much rather be at a swap than doing yard work, but this drainage trench isn't going to build itself. I have most of it done now, agi pipe in, just shovelling gravel to fill now, but won't be done by the weekend... Have a good one fellas.


----------



## NickB (27/11/11)

So, delay it a weekend. Not like you have a lot to do at home. Alone. During the day. Everyday....




h34r:


----------



## Shed101 (27/11/11)

Oh well, if Bonj isn't coming then i'll be there with bells on.








... only kidding


----------



## NickB (27/11/11)

Was that a professional shoot Graeme?


----------



## bonj (27/11/11)

Shed101 said:


> ... only kidding



Hey, it might not be so far from the truth for some others...


----------



## Shed101 (27/11/11)

NickB said:


> Was that a professional shoot Graeme?



Money may have changed hands.

Erm ... I mean, payment was made.

Oh hang on...

Forget it. :unsure:


----------



## NickB (27/11/11)

Brings to mind a Regurgitator song....


----------



## kymba (27/11/11)

i remember being so drunk i spewed into a spa whilst this song was playing...the shame is seared into my head, as i was about 16 then

these days i would have just laughed and rubbed the spew into me like i was showering 

sorry i can't do the swap thing 'out there', i was beaten up and hospitalised by a busload of yowies and have vowed never to set foot in that place, unless i was wielding an axe, a blowtorch, some bolt cutters and a spikey helmet, and guns of course

but seriously, i hope the team is doing well


----------



## argon (28/11/11)

Well winkle's got my swap bottles all 13 of them... so a couple can get thrown out. 

Attendance is dead in the water after the events of last week leading to the mrs in hospital... (got some major brow bashing and fist waving after attending BABBs for all of 30mins on Thursday  thereby missing the ensuing piss-up <_< ) but all is fine now. But looks as if i'll be on duty this weekend looking after the kiddies... again.

Have fun all...


----------



## DKS (28/11/11)

Bad luck argon. Maybe you will get over it when drinking the swaps. Hope your cook is OK.
Daz


----------



## NickB (28/11/11)

Why do you care what his cock is like, Daz??? Pervert or something?????


----------



## DKS (28/11/11)

NickB said:


> Why do you care what his cock is like, Daz??? Pervert or something?????



C. O. O. K. Nick spells cook. You dirty, dirty boy!
Daz

Edit: Should of mentioned. Thanks for the offer to help out early on swap day. Appreciated.


----------



## NickB (28/11/11)

No worries. Will bring a cock for you...(you prefer black or pink...?) Will be there by about 10:30-11:00 to setup. Stereo and bits and pieces organised...


Cheers!


----------



## winkle (28/11/11)

argon said:


> Well winkle's got my swap bottles all 13 of them... so a couple can get thrown out.
> 
> Attendance is dead in the water after the events of last week leading to the mrs in hospital... (got some major brow bashing and fist waving after attending BABBs for all of 30mins on Thursday  thereby missing the ensuing piss-up <_< ) but all is fine now. But looks as if i'll be on duty this weekend looking after the kiddies... again.
> 
> Have fun all...



No good mate, we'll have to organise a drink when everything is back to whatever passes for normal.
I'd better do a taste test on my batch, but its looking good at this stage.
I'll check the keg levels after a rather uncontrolled weekend of consumption after I can face beer again.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (28/11/11)

Hey me and livershank are coming as well.....

We got cut from the list....


----------



## chappo1970 (29/11/11)

Sorry Daz but I am out. Just got too much on at this time but I want to thank you for hosting this event regardless.

You Boys have a great time and enjoy hopefully next year we can all catchup again?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle (29/11/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Hey me and livershank are coming as well.....
> 
> We got cut from the list....



Hmmm, my bad..
View attachment 50482

Sorry about that chief.

FOOD/ATTENDING

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of saison noir or BdG
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Keg and Food
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Banora Brewer - Bacon, Sausages, Baked Beans
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something
King Brown Brewing -
Livershank -


----------



## NickB (29/11/11)

FOOD/ATTENDING

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of saison noir or BdG
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Bacon, eggs, Sausages, bread, onion relish + a keg-shaped vessel
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something
King Brown Brewing -
Livershank -

Should be right now...

Anyone bringing nibbles etc? Could probably do with some I think...


----------



## winkle (29/11/11)

NickB said:


> FOOD/ATTENDING
> 
> Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
> Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
> ...



I'm thinking of bringing our old rice cooker + will confirm what the cook will produce tonight :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (29/11/11)

FOOD/ATTENDING

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + something for the Saturday night + keg.
Winkle - Roast Pork for d' bain marie and a keg of saison noir or BdG
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Bacon, eggs, Sausages, bread, onion relish + a keg-shaped vessel
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something
King Brown Brewing - My famous Cauliflower bake + keg of something
Livershank -


----------



## Parks (29/11/11)

Have you got a BBQ plate DKS?

I have a thousand potatoes that need to be used up and sliced potato on the barby is hard to beat. I will bring the slicer for laser precision


----------



## Snow (29/11/11)

winkle said:


> I'm thinking of bringing our old rice cooker + will confirm what the cook will produce tonight :icon_cheers:


That's a good idea - my curry will need a rice accompaniment. Do you think it will make enough rice for all?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (29/11/11)

Snow said:


> That's a good idea - my curry will need a rice accompaniment. Do you think it will make enough rice for all?
> 
> Cheers - Snow



No problem, we'll just cook up a couple of batches.


----------



## Snow (29/11/11)

winkle said:


> No problem, we'll just cook up a couple of batches.


Actually, I'll just bring mine along too - no harm in having two rice stations.


----------



## Florian (29/11/11)

Is there still space left in the bain-marie?

Made a fantastic Pad Ka-Prao (Thai Pork Basil) last night which would be worth repeating for the weekend. Jerky is out at this stage, too labour intensive to get it done beforehand.


----------



## paxx (29/11/11)

happy to bring the 10 litre birko for coffee and some chips and nibbles and any brekky food required eggs bacon etc


----------



## NickB (29/11/11)

I've got the brekky stuff sorted Paxx, but definitely go the chips and nibbles...

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (29/11/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> FOOD/ATTENDING
> 
> Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
> Florian - The usual keg'nJerky and something else I'll come up with later
> ...



Updating my contribution.

TP


----------



## winkle (29/11/11)

Doesn't look like we'll starve does it 

FOOD/ATTENDING

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - Pad Ka-Prao (Thai Pork Basil)
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + heap of salami & egg appertiser thingos + spiced peanuts + keg Hefeweizen.
Winkle - Roast Pork/rice for d' bain marie, coffee and a keg of saison noir or BdG
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Bacon, eggs, Sausages, bread, onion relish + a keg-shaped vessel
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something
King Brown Brewing - My famous Cauliflower bake + keg of something
Livershank -


----------



## Snow (29/11/11)

winkle said:


> Doesn't look like we'll starve does it
> 
> FOOD/ATTENDING
> 
> ...



Or go thirsty :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Florian (29/11/11)

FOOD/ATTENDING

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - Pad Ka-Prao (Thai Pork Basil) + Keg of BohPils or Hefeweizen or Schwarzbier
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + heap of salami & egg appertiser thingos + spiced peanuts + keg Hefeweizen.
Winkle - Roast Pork/rice for d' bain marie, coffee and a keg of saison noir or BdG
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Bacon, eggs, Sausages, bread, onion relish + a keg-shaped vessel
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something
King Brown Brewing - My famous Cauliflower bake + keg of something
Livershank -


I'll bring an extra rice cooker and a few kg of rice just in case.

Does Daz's joint stock enough plates, cutlery etc?

Obviously BYO beer glass as usual, maybe worth pointing out for the newcomers.


----------



## winkle (29/11/11)

Florian said:


> FOOD/ATTENDING
> 
> Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
> Florian - Pad Ka-Prao (Thai Pork Basil) + Keg of BohPils or Hefeweizen or Schwarzbier
> ...



I'll have a look around home and see how we're off for plastic KFS and paper/plastic plates.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (29/11/11)

Florian said:


> FOOD/ATTENDING
> 
> Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
> Florian - Pad Ka-Prao (Thai Pork Basil) + Keg of BohPils or Hefeweizen or Schwarzbier
> ...



I should have enough glasses for everyone.


----------



## DKS (29/11/11)

A few answers etc on above posts that may help sort. 
I will be taking a rice cooker up there. So thats one, one more should probably do, three wouldnt hurt I suppose.
Yes the baine marrie will be put to good use Im sure.We will fit it in no worries.
I was going to grab cutlery and plates etc from the RSL.Plastic disposable would save washing up etc. Let me know if I should get them. ( Its no trouble)
I have several beer glasses but if everyone brings one there will be plenty for the forgetfull and to cover breakages.There are some wine glasses there too winkle if Anna or anyone else prefer for other bevs.
I was going to borrow an urn and extra mugs from RSL also.
Ill have a std type BBQ but planned on getting supersized one, again RSL supply.
Anything else you guys think of, let me know.
I have in writing, permission from RSL to borrow stuff, it only takes a phone call to arrange security access and a key for pick up. 
I have however offered a cash donation to the club which I am happy to pay. Saying that I dont want to faff around too much and piss them off coming and going for alarm set etc. If I can organise a set timeframe to pick up all items on one occassion that would help. Meaning, I need to know what else we could need asap.Thinking caps on please.
Cheers 
Daz


----------



## DKS (29/11/11)

Chappo said:


> Sorry Daz but I am out. Just got too much on at this time but I want to thank you for hosting this event regardless.
> 
> You Boys have a great time and enjoy hopefully next year we can all catchup again?
> 
> ...



You'll be sorely missed Chap. We'll have a beer or two for you.
Daz


( now off to rehang the barnyard buddies callender on the toilet door)


----------



## bradsbrew (29/11/11)

I.ll chuck in towards the donation to Daz. I get back from rocky thursday night and between then and saturday need to bottle the swap stout, filter and keg the english bitter, prepare the casserole which will more than likely be Indian with peshwari bread. Oh did I mention I need to attend daughters ballet/dancing concert saturday morning. Could some one update my food as nd beer status. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (29/11/11)

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and *CAPS*
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout
11.
12.
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.

Could everyone please number their bottles, it'll make life easier running the swap (when pist)

FOOD/ATTENDING

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole (Indian with peshwari bread for the Bay Marie) & keg of english bitter
Florian - Pad Ka-Prao (Thai Pork Basil) + Keg of BohPils or Hefeweizen or Schwarzbier
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + heap of salami & egg appertiser thingos + spiced peanuts + keg Hefeweizen.
Winkle - Roast Pork/rice for d' bain marie, coffee and a keg of Grisette or Biere d' Garde in bucket with stick
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Bacon, eggs, Sausages, bread, onion relish + a keg-shaped vessel
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something
King Brown Brewing - My famous Cauliflower bake + keg of something
Livershank -
Parks - BBQed spuds

Edit: feel free to add yourselves if I've cut you off the list again <_<


----------



## NickB (29/11/11)

Just because I think it got buried a few pages back - I'll be driving up reasonably early, leaving brassy around 9:30am. Will be heading up the Gateway and the Bruce. Can offer a lift if anyone needs it. PM me.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (29/11/11)

Thanks Perry, still learning how to use this 'smart' phone. I need a half pissed phone. And nevermind the drop outs where's the sheep and tities ya slack bastards.


----------



## NickB (29/11/11)

Assume the position....


----------



## DKS (29/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I.ll chuck in towards the donation to Daz. I get back from rocky thursday night and between then and saturday need to bottle the swap stout, filter and keg the english bitter, prepare the casserole which will more than likely be Indian with peshwari bread. Oh did I mention I need to attend daughters ballet/dancing concert saturday morning. Could some one update my food as nd beer status.
> 
> Cheers Brad


Nice one Brad all sounds delicious. 
Thanks for the offer of coin too. Ill chuck in fifty + whatever no worries. Perhaps a gold coin donation from all would more than suffice. 
Was thinking around 75 to 100 mark would have them happy as. With the recent death of an affiliated soldier in Afganistan they could do something with that , we still send packages to our troops and look after families best we can. ( close affiliations with Toppos at Enogra )

On another tangent.... How about swapping or palming off some stuff that another brewer may need or use?
I have some bibs and bobs Ill probably never use but maybe usefull to someone else.
I was thinking just throw this stuff on a table and if someone wants it just take it. You know stuff like air locks, packets of finings, hose & clamps, old brewing mags, rectal thermometers, whatever.
Saw this at winlkes July swap where Tidalpete had a copper shower rose for fly sparge he had made when Jesus was a boy but AFAIN it has been put to good use by another brewer of some distinction.
What do yo think guys? If you want to bring some of your crap like a trash & treasure swap it could add some interest to a fun day.
Daz


----------



## winkle (29/11/11)

DKS said:


> Nice one Brad all sounds delicious.
> Thanks for the offer of coin too. Ill chuck in fifty + whatever no worries. Perhaps a gold coin donation from all would more than suffice.
> Was thinking around 75 to 100 mark would have them happy as. With the recent death of an affiliated soldier in Afganistan they could do something with that , we still send packages to our troops and look after families best we can. ( close affiliations with Toppos at Enogra )
> 
> ...



That shower rose is the ducks guts, Pete :icon_cheers: , I've probably got some crap equipment that somebody else might need - good idea Daz. Happy to chuck a few dollars to the RSL as well, particularly since they look after 1 Tropo Svy Sqn.


----------



## TidalPete (29/11/11)

No worries Perry, just glad it's gone to a good home. :icon_cheers: 
Don't think I have much to offer the Trash & Treasure table ATM but I'll have a sniff around.
Happy to toss in a few dollars towards the RSL too Daz.
Not long now!  

TP


----------



## DKS (29/11/11)

winkle said:


> That shower rose is the ducks guts, Pete :icon_cheers: , I've probably got some crap equipment that somebody else might need - good idea Daz. Happy to chuck a few dollars to the RSL as well, particularly since they look after 1 Tropo Svy Sqn.


Cool and thanks winkle. That poor bugger was only 24yrs old, from Gympy and was at our ANZAC service this year. His picture and details are now on the club wall since 11/11, remeberance day.
Arh.. dont get me started, I know you're topo freindly (history, work and all)but same goes for all our service people.
Moving along... Yes, there you go one mans scrap may well be anothers insperation.Case in point, perfect.
Daz


----------



## dougsbrew (29/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Thanks Perry, still learning how to use this 'smart' phone. I need a half pissed phone. And nevermind the drop outs where's the sheep and tities ya slack bastards.


----------



## winkle (29/11/11)

Just cracked a sample of my swap beer and while it was supposed to be a bit more full bodied & is still a touch too bitter still it's pretty damm good :icon_drool2: Be good by Xmas.
Should be right up your alley Brad . 
Really need to move the next batch up the brewing list and remember the rice gulls next time.


----------



## dougsbrew (29/11/11)

winkle said:


> Just cracked a sample of my swap beer and while it was supposed to be a bit more full bodied & is still a touch too bitter still it's pretty damm good :icon_drool2: Be good by Xmas.
> Should be right up your alley Brad .
> Really need to move the next batch up the brewing list and remember the rice gulls next time.


are these the rice gulls perry.


----------



## winkle (29/11/11)

dougsbrew said:


> are these the rice gulls perry.



That's them mate, just gotta mashem in real good.


----------



## Parks (30/11/11)

Not sure I have the patience to troll through this whole thread for the relavent info but...

Daz, do you want us to bring camping chairs?
I can also bring a fold up camping table if that's of use?

Are there other requirements for debauchery (playing cards, flammable material, jumping castle, something to ride in the pool... h34r: ). I do have a dart board and possibly some darts...


----------



## BeerBureau (30/11/11)

Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - Pad Ka-Prao (Thai Pork Basil)
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + heap of salami & egg appertiser thingos + spiced peanuts + keg Hefeweizen.
Winkle - Roast Pork/rice for d' bain marie, coffee and a keg of saison noir or BdG
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Bacon, eggs, Sausages, bread, onion relish + a keg-shaped vessel
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something
King Brown Brewing - My famous Cauliflower bake + keg of something
Livershank - Something meaty, something doughy and something marinated

Updating food cheers - looking forward to it


----------



## winkle (30/11/11)

Since its a QLD Case-swap it'll naturally be conducted in the best possible taste.
View attachment 50547


----------



## winkle (1/12/11)

Hey Daz, where's the best place to get ice in Kilcoy?


----------



## NickB (1/12/11)

Sorry guys, I'm out....






























Just kidding h34r:


----------



## DKS (1/12/11)

winkle said:


> Hey Daz, where's the best place to get ice in Kilcoy?



IGA in the main street or the BP servo, winkle. IGA at Woodford on Dag Hwy for another option.
My plans to make some or get the butcher to supply bulk have fallen over.Thanks for reminder


Posted Yesterday, 10:53 AM 
Not sure I have the patience to troll through this whole thread for the relavent info but...

Daz, do you want us to bring camping chairs?
I can also bring a fold up camping table if that's of use?

Are there other requirements for debauchery (playing cards, flammable material, jumping castle, something to ride in the pool... ). I do have a dart board and possibly some darts...


I think we'll be right thanks Parks.
Cheers 
Daz


----------



## TidalPete (1/12/11)

Just found another shower rose & arm (brass this time) to donate to anyone planning on making up a HERMES or similar now or in the future. Adjustable for single or double batches .
I'll bring it along.

Getting the swap bottles ready now. I count 11 in the swap so will fill 12 to be on the safe side. Let me know if I've miscounted.

TP


----------



## winkle (1/12/11)

TidalPete said:


> Just found another shower rose & arm (brass this time) to donate to anyone planning on making up a HERMES or similar now or in the future. Adjustable for single or double batches .
> I'll bring it along.
> 
> TP



Frogman left a bunch of those soft coated freezer packs with me a few swaps ago to distribute to the masses, I'll bring whats left in case someone wants them along with whatever else is lying around.


----------



## edschache (1/12/11)

Hey guys,

Been lurking but can't make it and will only just be bottling my next brew on Saturday morning (my first Stout BIAB). If you're looking for a 12th person for the swap to make it a round case I'd be happy to send a case up (could easily drop it at NickB's place as I'm just down the road). 

I've only been doing BIAB for a few months and this is my first darker beer and I have only tasted it mid-ferment so I can't promise a fantastic beer but it seems to be working out well so far. Would love to get some feedback on my brews (I get some at BABBS but by the end of the night I've normally forgotten).

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## winkle (1/12/11)

edschache said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been lurking but can't make it and will only just be bottling my next brew on Saturday morning (my first Stout BIAB). If you're looking for a 12th person for the swap to make it a round case I'd be happy to send a case up (could easily drop it at NickB's place as I'm just down the road).
> 
> ...



Do it my man!


----------



## TidalPete (1/12/11)

winkle said:


> Do it my man!



No worries edschache! The more the merrier. :icon_cheers: 
Doesn't seem all that long ago when the Swap limit was 30 with a string of reserves hoping to get in at the last minute. <_< 

TP


----------



## edschache (1/12/11)

Is it PET bottles that you want it in? Think I remember reading that somewhere but the first 3 pages are all double entendre's and I can't find the actual info.


----------



## Parks (1/12/11)

edschache said:


> Is it PET bottles that you want it in? Think I remember reading that somewhere but the first 3 pages are all double entendre's and I can't find the actual info.


Yep.

Word is a few years back there was a really nasty glass incident so the gang all agreed to use PET from then forward


----------



## NickB (1/12/11)

Yep, no issues at my end. Have sent PM.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (1/12/11)

Just pick a vacant number and you're away. :icon_cheers: 

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout
11.
12.
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.

Could everyone please number their bottles, it'll make life easier running the swap (when pist)


----------



## argon (1/12/11)

winkle said:


> Just pick a vacant number and you're away. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
> ...




Winkle... mine has Ar written on the lids... perhaps when your marking yours can you just put the number on mine. Thanks mate


----------



## edschache (1/12/11)

winkle said:


> Just pick a vacant number and you're away. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
> ...



12 works well for me. It's brew #12 and I'll be numbering the bottles anyway


----------



## winkle (1/12/11)

argon said:


> Winkle... mine has Ar written on the lids... perhaps when your marking yours can you just put the number on mine. Thanks mate


Sorted  
Your box was suffering serious saggy bottom, so I put them in a whine carton (and stuck 7's on the bottles whilst at it).

Edit: sp


----------



## argon (1/12/11)

winkle said:


> Sorted
> Your box was suffering serious saggy bottom, so I put them in a whine carton (and stuck 7's on the bottles whilst at it).
> 
> Edit: sp


Good onya mate


----------



## TidalPete (1/12/11)

edschache said:


> 12 works well for me. It's brew #12 and I'll be numbering the bottles anyway



Don't forget to add a bottle for yourself. This saves half-pissed confusion when the bottles are sorted.

TP


----------



## edschache (1/12/11)

might just fill the full 15 and put them back in the box the bottles came in and Nick can keep any extras for the delivery effort.


----------



## winkle (1/12/11)

TidalPete said:


> Just found another shower rose & arm (brass this time) to donate to anyone planning on making up a HERMES or similar now or in the future. Adjustable for single or double batches .
> I'll bring it along.
> 
> Getting the swap bottles ready now. I count 11 in the swap so will fill 12 to be on the safe side. Let me know if I've miscounted.
> ...



I reckon our trash and treasure section will probably end up a bit like this:
View attachment 50562


----------



## TidalPete (1/12/11)

winkle said:


> I reckon our trash and treasure section will probably end up a bit like this:
> View attachment 50562



That's me on the LEFT with Screwy off-siding. :lol: 

TP


----------



## Parks (1/12/11)

Just bottled my 15 bottles for the swap - that's right, I said 15...

If I have to tip some "down the drain" then so be it.







Getting keen now gents!


----------



## NickB (1/12/11)

Mine will be hitting the bottles tomorrow afternoon. Tasting slightly more balanced than my last effort, but still out of whack enough that you know you're drinking a 7% Black IPA... 

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (1/12/11)

I'll try and remember to bring some extra bum fodder as well. Who could forget the dis-arse-ter when Chappos old house ran out of arts degrees at about 6pm on a brew day  

Lucky that goats will lick/eat anything :blink:


Ed: I may have had one or two weizens before posting this :icon_cheers:


----------



## Florian (1/12/11)

I know what I'll be putting in my car tomorrow too, just in case, don't think there are many goats around in Kilcoy...

Still haven't made my mind up 100% if I'm coming what beers I'll bring, but it looks like I'll be swapping my Schwarzbier. And I wasn't sure if I should bring a Pils or Hefeweizen to drink, so I thought I might bring both, depending on how many broccoli boxes I have flying around. 

Ross kindly gave me a few of these dip tube beer resistance thingies to test out, so I will install them tomorrow and test them over the weekend.


----------



## NickB (2/12/11)

I should be bringing as German Pils along in keg, plus some bottles of various things, maybe even a mead if I remember to pack it....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

NickB said:


> I should be bringing as German Pils along in keg, plus some bottles of various things, maybe* even a mead if I remember to pack it*....
> 
> Cheers


Danger, Will Robertson!


----------



## NickB (2/12/11)




----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

Guys, not sure on the whole etiquite for this thing, but if I had managed to score a keg of Brewdog Punk IPA, would it be welcome at this event? OR is it just homebrew....


----------



## DKS (2/12/11)

There's a huge supply of tickets, wife makes sure of that but suit yourself if you have a....arr....sensitive preferance.
Daz


----------



## DKS (2/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Guys, not sure on the whole etiquite for this thing, but if I had managed to score a keg of Brewdog Punk IPA, would it be welcome at this event? OR is it just homebrew....


Absolutely King brown. Bring it along we're not snobs or anything but we'll have to taste it a few times to see if its worthy  
Daz


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Guys, not sure on the whole etiquite for this thing, but if I had managed to score a keg of Brewdog Punk IPA, would it be welcome at this event? OR is it just homebrew....



(ahem) We could make an exception for that :icon_chickcheers: :icon_drunk: 

(Usually the unwritten rule for swaps is that if you can't provide a supply of home brewed quality beer, then bring along some decent commercial varieties. It's all about sharing after all.)


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

In that case, has anyone coming got an inline flow restrictor or some flow controlled taps they could bring?

It is slightly overcarbed.


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> In that case, has anyone coming got an inline flow restrictor or some flow controlled taps they could bring?
> 
> It is slightly overcarbed.



I don't have either, but I'd guess someone would have a flow controlled tap. Do you have a coupler for the keg?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

Already transferred to cornys. Might not even need one, I think there was a design fault in the key keg it came in, but I would hate to have a keg there we couldnt pour.

Beer looked good enough in the cornys....


----------



## NickB (2/12/11)

Sweet!!


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

I'll bring along some jugs (insert Benny Hill theme music) in case. :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete (2/12/11)

winkle said:


> I'll bring along some jugs (insert Benny Hill theme music) in case. :icon_cheers:






TP


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Guys, not sure on the whole etiquite for this thing, but if I had managed to score a keg of Brewdog Punk IPA, would it be welcome at this event? OR is it just homebrew....



shit...shit...shit...shit...shit...shit...shit...shit...shit...shit...shit... shit...shit...shit...shit...


screw you guys


----------



## dougsbrew (2/12/11)

winkle said:


> (ahem) We could make an exception for that :icon_chickcheers: :icon_drunk:
> 
> (Usually the unwritten rule for swaps is that if you can't provide a supply of home brewed quality beer, then bring along some decent commercial varieties. *It's all about sharing after all*.)


----------



## Florian (2/12/11)

Just bottled my Schwarzbier. About half way through I finally found a way of bottling without _any_ foaming in the bottles at all. As a result I have 8 excellent bottled beers, and the rest would rate as a very good. 
Am sure no one will spot the difference...

Had to pour myself a glass, couldn't resist that aroma. Don't usually drink at this time of the day unless I'm still awake from the day before (which happens rarely these days), but the daughter is still sleeping so grabbed the opportunity.

I can highly recommend this beer for breakfast, might take some extra bottles for Sunday morning.


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

How'd you go about achieving no foaming mate? With the CPBF i assume?

I found that if i put new lids on (including the little collar thing) after i CPBF bottled, it would foam up with the jolt. If the collar thing was already on, just screwing the lid down was a marked improvement, but still a bit of foam.


----------



## NickB (2/12/11)

I'd like to know the secret too...

My beer may be slightly undercarbonated due to only having been in the keg since Tuesday, but it's tasting OK


----------



## Florian (2/12/11)

Using the PET CPBF. Usually bottles would always foam up a little when filling, squirt beer when taking the bottle out of the filler and by the time the lid went on there would be a few cm of foam in the bottle. As a result my beer always came out a little undercarbed.

The 'secret' is very simple: Just fill very, very, very slowly. Purge bottle as usual, turn top handle to beer out and open, then very slowly turn that chrome lever, until only a trickle comes out. Fill bottle until it's full to the brim, just push the top handle down, leave the chrome lever where it is, take bottle out and quickly cap. No foam at all, and more beer in the bottle, so less (actually no) space for gas to escape once capped. Works with new caps. Takes about 30 to 40 seconds per bottle, at a guess. 

Not sure why I hadn't worked that out earlier...


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

hmmm... sounds exactly what i do... very slowly. But tend to get a bit of foam still. Maybe a bit slower still. 

I had also noticed that if once i shut off the beer flow and leave it for a few seconds with pressure on, foaming is better when capping.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

So should I bring 2 cornies of Punk or just the 1?

There is only 12 of us, but I do love an IPA.....


----------



## TidalPete (2/12/11)

I do the same as Florian & manage to fill to the brim with minimum foaming most times. Filling to the brim is ok if keeping the bottles cold until drinking but perhaps I should leave a 12mm or so gap to allow for expansion when the Swap PET's warm up? Comments please. 

TP


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

I might be bring one other with me, sadly I can't recall exactly what I'd discussed last Saturday night :blink: .
Looks like my beer will be the Biere de Garde keg (hope it'll travel ok), with a growler or two of Saison Noir.



> So should I bring 2 cornies of Punk or just the 1?



I'm pretty sure I'd be able to drink a few litres :lol:


----------



## Florian (2/12/11)

Do you mean that they might explode, Pete? I don't think so to be honest, I know I had some bottles before filled to the brim, no issues.


----------



## dougsbrew (2/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> So should I bring 2 cornies of Punk or just the 1?
> 
> There is only 12 of us, but I do love an IPA.....



should we do an update on list? i got dropped off the attending list somewhere in the middle of this thread.


----------



## dougsbrew (2/12/11)

winkle said:


> 1. DKS - German lager.
> 2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
> 3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
> 4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
> ...


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

Food / Attending



Bradsbrew - I'll bring a casserole for the Bay Marie
Florian - Pad Ka-Prao (Thai Pork Basil)
TidalPete - Hash Browns for brekky as per usual + heap of salami & egg appertiser thingos + spiced peanuts + keg Hefeweizen.
Winkle +1 (maybe 2) - Roast Pork/rice for d' bain marie, coffee and a keg of saison noir or BdG
Paxx - Potato bake and hopefully some prawns with a keg
NickB - Bacon, eggs, Sausages, bread, onion relish + a keg-shaped vessel
Snow - Slow cooked Kangaroo Korma
Sav - Japanese curry
Parks - roast beef, maybe try to get a heap of breadrolls, bucket-o-gravy, keg-o-something
King Brown Brewing - My famous Cauliflower bake + keg of something
Livershank - Something meaty, something doughy and something marinated
Dougsbrew -

Howszat?


----------



## dougsbrew (2/12/11)

good, 

how about i bring some munchies crisps, nuts or any other type of food needed?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

Also to all attending the QLD XMAS case swap, you will get you very own limited edition QLD XMAS case swap schooner glass....








If you can't make out the picture, it is a cane toad, with a santas hat on, coming out of a beer keg, drinking a schooner and giving the thumbs up.

If you squint really hard it actually looks like what I described.

So no need for anyone to bring any glasses to drink out of.

Shitty Iphone camera.....


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

Good work mate :icon_cheers:

Doug: sounds good to me, unless Daz can think of something?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

Daz will there be an oven of any sorts?

(sorry if it has already been mentioned)

Need to know if I need to cook tonight, and reheat tomorrow or what.

Would be better fresher thats all....


----------



## bradsbrew (2/12/11)

I'll be cooking my casserole up today/tonight but will make the mix for Peshwari bread in the morning, they'll cook well on the barbie might bring the portable butane gas burner to reheat the casserole. I wont be there till around 4ish. What times the official kick of Daz?


Spose I should think about bottling the swap beer tonight I guess. 



Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (2/12/11)

Florian said:


> Do you mean that they might explode, Pete? I don't think so to be honest, I know I had some bottles before filled to the brim, no issues.



Thanks Florian. :icon_cheers: 
Assuming when hot the CO2 expands leading to extra pressure inside the bottle. Am used to bottling with glass not PET's which will probably flex a little with the increased pressure when warm & filled to the top?
Commercial beers are bottled cold & only filled to within an inch (?) of the top for the above reason or so I assumed? :blink: 

TP


----------



## sav (2/12/11)

Brew dog iPa and awesome food and a glass suck it brewers if you are not going 
Sav see you there tomorrow


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

For those 2 brewers that are contributing to case swap but not attending (argon + 1 other I think), pm me and you can grab your QLD XMAS case swap glass from Archive.


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> For those 2 brewers that are contributing to case swap but not attending (argon + 1 other I think), pm me and you can grab your QLD XMAS case swap glass from Archive.


Dan,

I need to come up today to grab a bottle of Barrel Aged Epic Armageddon. So if you're there let me know.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

What time, I'll be here until 5.


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

come up at lunch... next hour or 2


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

And I tried one of those barrel aged Armaggedons the other day and was woefully dissapointed.

Tastes nothing like an IPA, nothing like armaggeddon, and no barrell aged notes at all....

Unless I had an off bottle, I would stick to the normal Armaggedon, which I also tasted, and it is quite good.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/12/11)

See you soon.


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I'll be cooking my casserole up today/tonight but will make the mix for Peshwari bread in the morning, they'll cook well on the barbie might bring the portable butane gas burner to reheat the casserole. I wont be there till around 4ish. What times the official kick of Daz?
> 
> 
> Spose I should think about bottling the swap beer tonight I guess.
> ...



You might need one of these Brad.
View attachment 50608


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> And I tried one of those barrel aged Armaggedons the other day and was woefully dissapointed.
> 
> Tastes nothing like an IPA, nothing like armaggeddon, and no barrell aged notes at all....
> 
> Unless I had an off bottle, I would stick to the normal Armaggedon, which I also tasted, and it is quite good.


hmmm had the Amaggedon last night and loved the ... thought maybe the Barrel Aged would add some more complexity... oh well i'll be up anyway.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/12/11)

winkle said:


> You might need one of these Brad.
> View attachment 50608


Ha ha shouldn't take too long to catch up :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## argon (2/12/11)

argon said:


> hmmm had the Amaggedon last night and loved the ... thought maybe the Barrel Aged would add some more complexity... oh well i'll be up anyway.


Well.... it's clear now that Epic Armageddon Barrel Aged is not a beer i wish to purchase. 

I think i'll stick to something palatable.

That is all i'll say.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/12/11)

Well looks like I wont be bringing a keg of bitter because the cube I had fermenting in the 1768 was a cube of aussie mid :huh: . So looks like I will be bringing a keg of stout, now to decide dry stout or strong stout hmmm.


Cheers


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Well looks like I wont be bringing a keg of bitter because the cube I had fermenting in the 1768 was a cube of aussie mid :huh: . So looks like I will be bringing a keg of stout, now to decide dry stout or strong stout hmmm.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I have a similar situation, do I bring the 1/2 full keg of Saison Noir or the almost full keg of Biere de Garde since both are drinking well :unsure: . Maybe I'll have a few samples of the Grisette and try and decide.


----------



## Florian (2/12/11)

I vote for Biere de Garde simply because I haven't had that one yet.


----------



## Batz (2/12/11)

Have a good one tomorrow guys, I'm in Apollo Bay for a day or two ATM but would love to be having a beer with some mates instead.


Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (2/12/11)

Florian said:


> I vote for Biere de Garde simply because I haven't had that one yet.



+1 on that because I am bringing a stout.


----------



## winkle (2/12/11)

Ok, locking it in. I'll bring the Growlers of Saison Noir.
Only one sheep sleep to go....


----------



## NickB (2/12/11)

Ha, must be the week for it. I pitched a cube of beer last weekend to bring tomorrow (Dark Mild 8) onto a Ringwood (WY1187) yeast cake. Turns out it was a cube of Euro Lager. So now that beer is my 'Experiment-Ale'..... Therefore, keg of German Pils coming along.... Drinking pretty well, but would do with a month or two of lagering. Maybe the second keg will get that when I'm away 

Not Long Now!


Cheers!


----------



## NickB (2/12/11)

So, not sure what's happened, but I'm super organised!!!

Food sorted and fridged, keg ready to go, swap beer bottled, Stereo and iPod at the ready, mead packed (sorry Perry ) and just put the final touches on the drip tray for the party keg setup....

Hope I get a good night's sleep!

Daz - aiming for an arrival somewhere between 11-11:30 if that's cool. Happy to help set up etc.

Cheers!


----------



## TidalPete (2/12/11)

NickB said:


> drip tray for the party keg setup....
> Cheers!



Drip tray??? Flash Jack from Railwagai! :icon_cheers: 
Looking forward to seeing your masterpiece Nickster.
Hope to arrive around 1.00PM or so & double-hoping those showers will piss off & leave us with a nice day to enjoy Daz's pool?

TP


----------



## clarkey7 (2/12/11)

Hey Guys,

Have a great day/night tomorrow :icon_chickcheers: 

Sounds awesome. I was never going to make it due to the weekend chosen.

Don't feel too sorry for me for missing the swap on Saturday. 

I'll be taking my cousin out for his 30th for Steak at the Norman, Beer at The Scratch, Archive and The End.

Then on Sunday, I'm planning on opening the 5L keg of the original Cunning Ninja for a quiet Sunday arvo session & BBQ.

PB :icon_cheers: 

PS - Dan - just bring the extra corny of Brewdog around to my place for evaluation.


----------



## TidalPete (2/12/11)

Would be good if you could drop by like you did last Christmas Case-in-July Dave. Really enjoyed our little chat. :icon_cheers: 
Not that far at all by cab. :lol: 
Enjoy your weekend.

TP


----------



## NickB (3/12/11)

You swimming Pete??

It'll be like an old leather jacket floating in the pool.... h34r:

Mind you, most of the rest of us will be like this...


----------



## NickB (3/12/11)

OK, beauty sleep time.... See youse in the morning!


----------



## Florian (3/12/11)

Just got my setup sorted, have pimped my usual broccoli box with a stainless drip tray. Ditched the pils for various reasons, might fill a few bottles in the morning.
Will quickly prepare some veggies for tomorrows cooking session and then off to bed. 

Hoping to be there between 2 and 3, just have to wait for the wife to come home first before I can leave.


----------



## scoundrel (3/12/11)

will call for phone beers from work on my break..sigh


----------



## winkle (3/12/11)

NickB said:


> You swimming Pete??
> 
> It'll be like an old leather jacket floating in the pool.... h34r:
> 
> Mind you, most of the rest of us will be like this...



Please ask approval before posting my pics online Nick 

Pork is cooking, brain is rebooting with coffee - Grisette can be a harsh mistress <_< .


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (3/12/11)

Have a great day guys and girls ...

Cheers


----------



## winkle (3/12/11)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Have a great day guys and girls ...
> 
> Cheers



It'll be horrible Ned, and your quite right to stay away. Drinking in outer-butt-**** with the only air pollution provided by Pete, wallowing in a pool to feel comfortable, forced to drink Punk IPA and around 10 other kegs, and having to eat food all day, back in my day you'd be lucky to get a XXXX heavy and a chicko roll.
Still- on the bright side - NickB's sound system will probably provoke a massed invasion of upset Yowies some of which may be female (how do you tell BTW), and we should be able to introduce the locals to the joys of inflatable sheep.
View attachment 50622

One more bex and a quick lie down and I'm ready to go...


----------



## NickB (3/12/11)

Not my fault Perry. That was the google images result for 'Case Swap Swimming'..... h34r:

Back sadly On Topic - Still organised! Amazing that all I have to do is drop SWMBO at the hairdresser, then pack the car and off!

Jus waiting on a case to be dropped off by edschache and then we'll be set!


----------



## winkle (3/12/11)

NickB said:


> Not my fault Perry. That was the google images result for 'Case Swap Swimming'..... h34r:
> 
> Back sadly On Topic - Still organised! Amazing that all I have to do is drop SWMBO at the hairdresser, then pack the car and off!
> 
> Jus waiting on a case to be dropped off by edschache and then we'll be set!


I expect that Daz's pool will look something like this mid-afternoon.

View attachment 50623


Except it'll be a pool.
And everyone will be fat and old and pissed.


----------



## Ross (3/12/11)

Have a great one guys.... Sorry, but i just can't afford to wipe out an entire weekend at present :icon_chickcheers: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## edschache (3/12/11)

NickB said:


> Jus waiting on a case to be dropped off by edschache and then we'll be set!



Just gotta number the bottles and I'll be over. Only 5mins up the road... well ok maybe 3 in SWMBOs Impreza


----------



## winkle (3/12/11)

Ross said:


> Have a great one guys.... Sorry, but i just can't afford to wipe out an entire weekend at present :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Your getting soft.
Have a good one at L'GRATIGNURE today. I'm loading the car up with Baguettes, onions, cheese and a keg o' Biere de garde whilst wearing a beret 'cause they like that sort of thing at Kilcoy. la vie est belle.
Hmmm, maybe I should go back to bed for a few hours and wake up sober.


----------



## bradsbrew (3/12/11)

So what was the final number on swap beers?


----------



## winkle (3/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> So what was the final number on swap beers?


12 including yourself.


----------



## Ross (3/12/11)

winkle said:


> Your getting soft.
> Have a good one at L'GRATIGNURE today.




Old & soft, yes..... may have to give L'GRATIGNURE a quick visit to check on our beer


----------



## edschache (3/12/11)

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering)
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.

Attending - 
1. Dougsbrew

Having seen Nick's setup I'm going to need a few more trips to Craftbrewer.

My beer is numbered (12) but has no further details on it. It is Pillar of Stout from the recipeDB http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=302 It was bottled late last night/small hours of this morning. Due to the lack of a CPBF it'll be bottle conditioned so patience will be required. Will try to be more organised and have some labels next time.

Have a great day guys

Ed


----------



## winkle (3/12/11)

Good idea, here's the list for when somebody starts the swap tasting thread.

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.


----------



## winkle (3/12/11)

Departure is immenient, let me know if anything is required on the way.
Voici une fin heureuse. :icon_cheers: 

OH shit, can't find my beret! 
My swap costume is ruined! 
Ok, plan B. off with the striped blue shirt and on with the fat man clothes.
Mon aroglisseur est plein d'anguilles.
Bloody french....
Scratch the fromage et le pain, I'm bringing some cheese and bread.


----------



## edschache (3/12/11)

Hope you lot are having fun. Just got back from my prior engagement where I had 4 beers and now feel like absolute crap. Something tells me it's a good thing I'm not trying to keep up with you guys tonight.


----------



## scoundrel (4/12/11)

did try and call for phone beers, can only assume periwinkle was too pissed to opperate his phone, have a good one boys


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (4/12/11)

Thanks daz for putting up with us, great day all round.
Good to finally meet you guys, looking forward to the next one.
My head hurts.


----------



## NickB (4/12/11)

Thanks for another great event Daz! Awesome location, great beers, great people.

Was feeling a little seedy this morning but have come right now 

Cheers!


----------



## Parks (4/12/11)

Cheers Daz!

Was great to put some ugly faces to the screen names


----------



## edschache (4/12/11)

Pretty sure the rule is photos or it didn't happen. Surely someone has some evidence of the fun that was no doubt had?


----------



## TidalPete (4/12/11)

NickB said:


> Thanks for another great event Daz! Awesome location, great beers, great people.
> 
> Was feeling a little seedy this morning but have come right now
> 
> Cheers!



Nick's post says it all Daz & big congrats for putting on such an excellent, well organised Swap. :super: 
Had an absolutely top time & great to meet those brewers I'd never met before plus all the usual suspects of course. :icon_cheers: 
You've got my vote if you're keen on doing the same again next year.

TP


----------



## winkle (4/12/11)

Florian and I went the long way home and had some XXXX heavy at Esk. Spent about 1 hour at Jindalee waiting for some numbies to cut down a tree, but got back and had some Grisettes to celebrate.
What a top night, cudos to Daz for all his work and thanks also to the Kilcoy RSL :icon_chickcheers:
Will be in bed straight after the Roar game, rather munted right now.

Edit: one of those glasses is mine Daz, enjoy the wild brew - its probably warmed up enough by now.


----------



## sav (4/12/11)

Thanks Daz for a ripper night and letting all us clowns at your home,and to all the brewers top bunch of blokes that we are.
I am feeling very average today but all worth it there was some great beers on the night and great variety.

cheers to all sav.


----------



## NickB (4/12/11)

Oh, and big thanks to King Brown and Livershank for the glasses, even though mine didn't appear to make it home with me!!

And who can forget the RSL. Thanks to all for the Bain Marie etc.


Cheers!


----------



## Florian (4/12/11)

Just came home from Winkle's, very tired now after driving through what seemed to be half of Qld on the scenic route. 

What a great event Daz, well organised, perfect location, had a great night. Good to have such a variety of food with everyone bringing their favourites.

Thanks again for your great hospitality mate!


----------



## edschache (4/12/11)

Just loaded all my bottles into the fridge - can't wait to taste these beers. I'm keen to be more organised for the next swap (have a beer that's ready, have labels, be able to attend etc). Anyone interested in an Easter(ish) swap of some big (high ABV) winter beers? I figure if we start talking about it now it gives people a chance to make something big and let it condition.


----------



## Snow (4/12/11)

Thanks for your hospitality, Daz. Had a great night and was pleased I found my second wind after a quick nap later in the evening. Got up in time to see Florian have an out of body experience, then back it up and continue drinking. He is right hard. :icon_vomit: 

Thanks also to King Brown for the glassware and the Brew Dog. Noice.

There were some awesome beers on tap through the night. We truly are in a cool hobby :beer: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Florian (4/12/11)

And I entirely blame you and the stomach tablets you gave me, Snow.


----------



## Snow (4/12/11)

Florian said:


> And I entirely blame you and the stomach tablets you gave me, Snow.



LOL! Yeah it's all my fault :lol:


----------



## Batz (4/12/11)

Photos guys!

I had phone beers with Nick and could almost understand him, winkle was another story :lol: 

You guys up for a lager-boy night in Kin Kin in early March?


Batz


----------



## NickB (4/12/11)

I honestly don't think anyone thought to take photos.....!

I remember the chat Batz, Perry looked perplexed when i thrust the phone at him.....

Another Kin Kin Meet sounds good mate.... Give us some warning and hopefully I'll get there!

Cheers!


----------



## BeerBureau (5/12/11)

CHeers Again to Daz and all the crew that came along,

It was a great day/night more than happy to do it again at some point in the future. I'll be sure not to wear my hat backwards next time like an american poofter haha.

Liver Shank


----------



## Florian (5/12/11)

Daughter: 'Is he really from America?' 

Mum: 'No, he is a poof!'

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## winkle (5/12/11)

Florian said:


> Daughter: 'Is he really from America?'
> 
> Mum: 'No, he is a poof!'
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:



+1 
:lol: 
Country folks can never get enough Evil Eddie either.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (5/12/11)

Nick I have a couple of spares, just grab one next brewday you come round for.


----------



## winkle (5/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Nick I have a couple of spares, just grab one next brewday you come round for.



Dan, I'll try and slot in a brewday before Xmas once I have de-toxed somewhat <_<


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (5/12/11)

Any Sat or Sun is usually good for me, let me know.


----------



## Snow (5/12/11)

NickB said:


> I honestly don't think anyone thought to take photos.....!


I think I remember Anna taking some photos early on in the piece. Winkle, maybe you should check her phone for silly shots of me...... and delete them  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (5/12/11)

Snow said:


> I think I remember Anna taking some photos early on in the piece. Winkle, maybe you should check her phone for silly shots of me...... and delete them
> 
> Cheers - Snow



This one?
View attachment 50701

h34r:


----------



## Snow (5/12/11)

Funny,

i don't remember that being taken.... :huh: and I was wondering where all the splinters in my lips came from...


----------



## winkle (5/12/11)

Snow said:


> Funny,
> 
> i don't remember that being taken.... :huh: and I was wondering where all the splinters in my lips came from...


I'll have a look this arvo and delete any ones of me.


----------



## DKS (5/12/11)

Just got net connection No thanks to telstra. Anyway
Thanks for the kind words fellas.
I have some stuff left behind by you guys. Mostly cooking related or food containers and such + 2 poly glasses.
PM me for return of goods via whatever means but I wont be in Brisbane area for another week or so.
Daz


----------



## winkle (5/12/11)

Here is a few after removal of all nudity, inflatable animals and browneyes.



Three mostly sober amigos


Bradsbrew doing something suspect just out of shot


Pete tries to get Snow to pull his finger


Sav* is *hip hop


Far too much food


Snow being told the correct way to wear a cap


----------



## DKS (5/12/11)

winkle said:


> Florian and I went the long way home and had some XXXX heavy at Esk. Spent about 1 hour at Jindalee waiting for some numbies to cut down a tree, but got back and had some Grisettes to celebrate.
> What a top night, cudos to Daz for all his work and thanks also to the Kilcoy RSL :icon_chickcheers:
> Will be in bed straight after the Roar game, rather munted right now.
> 
> Edit: one of those glasses is mine Daz, enjoy the wild brew - its probably warmed up enough by now.




Yep, I've got your glass winkle. Still got no*10 on him. I have one other also (+ mine). Thanks for those Dan, nice touch.
Daz


----------



## winkle (6/12/11)

DKS said:


> Yep, I've got your glass winkle. Still got no*10 on him. I have one other also (+ mine). Thanks for those Dan, nice touch.
> Daz



Goodo! We'll catch up over Xmas beers sometime.
Nice town, Kilcoy, nothing much has changed since I was 4 or 5 except the Meatworks are bigger and the roads look better.
We'll have to tee up a yabbying trip in the New Year :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (7/12/11)

Could the brewers of the swap beers add any necessary ready-to-drink comments to the swap list in the tasting thread here please.

(You just know that somebody is already ploughing through them  )


----------



## Parks (7/12/11)

winkle said:


> Could the brewers of the swap beers add any necessary ready-to-drink comments to the swap list in the tasting thread here please.
> 
> (You just know that somebody is already ploughing through them  )


Happy 

-- I realised after I put them all in the fridge that some may need to stay at room temp for carbonation so confirming why to leave a bottle longer may be a good idea too


----------



## DKS (7/12/11)

Leftovers.
2 x Plastic tupperware type containers. Florian?
1 x tupperware small round white with blue lid. Dan?
1 x portable gas stove. Snow?
2 x s\s trays 1 baking 1 serving Paxx?
Several blue ice bricks ?
2 x Gel freeze packs 1 multiple cell, 1 single blue. Joey or Dan?
2 x etched polyglasses 1 Winkles, other NickBs ?
1 x Beach towel TPs Arranging return shortly.
Daz


----------



## Snow (7/12/11)

Not my stove, Daz. I left behind a large red spoon but you can keep that.

Cheers - Snow



DKS said:


> Leftovers.
> 2 x Plastic tupperware type containers. Florian?
> 1 x tupperware small round white with blue lid. Dan?
> 1 x portable gas stove. Snow?
> ...


----------



## Florian (7/12/11)

DKS said:


> Leftovers.
> 2 x Plastic tupperware type containers. Florian?
> 
> Daz



Yep, they're mine, one with a red thingy on the lid and the other with white seals. 

If you could keep them for whenever we meet next that would be great.

Cheers


----------



## chunckious (7/12/11)

Pissheads...... :unsure:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (7/12/11)

Don't think any of that gear is mine or Joeys Daz....


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/11)

1 x tupperware small round white with blue lid. 
1 x portable gas stove.



Both of these are mine Daz, will get them of you eventually no big deal, edit ....Did I even use the coconut cream in that small container? Can only just really remember eating the curry. What a night, I have a few pics on my phone unfortunately all the ones of winkle dont include pants :huh: 


Cheers


----------



## paxx (7/12/11)

2 x s\s trays 1 baking 1 serving Paxx?

Yeah they would be mine Daz


----------



## winkle (8/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> 1 x tupperware small round white with blue lid.
> 1 x portable gas stove.
> 
> 
> ...



My backside is my best side, Brad  . 
(I can vaguely remember that, must be something to do with getting old and senile).


----------



## lczaban (8/12/11)

Chunkious said:


> Pissheads...... :unsure:



I do believe that is the general idea Mr Chunks... h34r: :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/11)

I'll be uploading some pics later. Even have one of Anna trying to promote winkles crack :blink:


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Even have one of Anna trying to promote winkles crack :blink:




We have all taken one of those pictures at a swap before.


----------



## winkle (9/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I'll be uploading some pics later. Even have one of Anna trying to promote winkles crack :blink:



Bloody photoshopped photos,
more along everybody - nothing to see here......





h34r:


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I'll be uploading some pics later. Even have one of Anna trying to promote winkles crack :blink:




I remember once when old Pete fell in there and Incider had to dive in to save him. Had us all a bit worried there for a few minutes.

Batz


----------



## winkle (22/12/11)

Lost property from the swap is now down to a red serving spoon/ladle, a couple of plastic freezer sheets (think ice packs) and a limited edition swap drinking vessel. Now available for collection from Brasserie D' Hogshead.


----------



## NickB (22/12/11)

Glass is probably mine. Will get next year.... The small blue ice-packs are mine too...


----------

